# Betzville Nv.



## VegasN

This is the current state of my layout. Started 12/31/15 with a Bachmann N scale Thunder Valley set. This is where I will be posting current work. For work up to this point here, they should be in my album on my profile.


----------



## VegasN

I really need a photo hosting service.


----------



## RonthePirate

Extraimago.com It's a free service, does a greatjob.

I use the direct viewing image. Paste the URL, then add







on back.

Make sure to use upper case.

Edit: almost forgot! Nice setup. I think I have the same BN diesel. 
I'm kinda wondering, does that long passenger car make those turns OK?


----------



## VegasN

Thank you on the image hosting site. I will check that out. 
Also, thank you on the layout. I know it's small, and was not planed out well, even though I thought it was. It is not all what I wanted. I wanted two levels, mountains, bridges, lake, river, waterfall......the works. But even in N scale, ideas can be bigger than space. And ideas can sometimes be grander than ability. But I am enjoying the hell out of it. It is a bit more costly than I had anticipated. But there are worse things to spend my money on I guess.
And, yes, believe it or not, the passenger train, the pride of my railway, has no problems on either track. It flows nicely and much quieter than the Bachmann Santa Fe GP40. The length of the cars were a concern when I bought the Kato. But the Milwaukee Road was just such a nice looking train, and a great price, so I got it. No problems. Except the locomotive is old and needs serviced. Can't seem to find anyone around here that can.


----------



## Guest

Very nice start on your layout. You've come a long way in a short time.


----------



## VegasN

HAHA!! Got it!

Since I have Been home this week with a broken toe, I have been able to get some work done on Betzville, NV.










I landscaped the front yard of Hilltop Farm, and added a garden.












I expanded the dirt road portion of the farm land, and added sunflowers in the front yard.












Added the corn section of the crops.












Started on Betzville City Park.





















And somehow, I have ended up with 4 locomotives. Not sure how that happened. So I was kinda forced to extended the table and start a small rail yard, so introducing, Betzville Rail Yard.


----------



## Gramps

The layout looks good and the Kato track looks better than what some opinions of it are.


----------



## Guest

Wow, you've made some excellent progress. The new scenery looks great.


----------



## VegasN

Thank you guys. The track is actually Bachmann EZ Track. Not what I will do my next layout in, but it does work and is easy to get up and running.


----------



## Gramps

VegasN said:


> Thank you guys. The track is actually Bachmann EZ Track. Not what I will do my next layout in, but it does work and is easy to get up and running.


My bad. When you said you bought the Kato I thought you were talking about the track but I guess you were talking about the passenger car.


----------



## MtRR75

VegasN said:


> Somehow, I have ended up with 4 locomotives. Not sure how that happened. So I was kinda forced to extended the table and start a small rail yard.


It is a disease that is highly contagious among model railroaders. Scientists have not been able to determine how the disease is transmitted from one model railroader to another, and why non-model railroaders seem to be immune to the disease.

There is no known cure for this disease, but fortunately it is not fatal. However it can cause financial paralysis.

Research is continuing...


----------



## Gramps

This disease is also known to strike people who own cats.


----------



## VegasN

The Kato is the GP38-2 Milwaukee Road pulling the passenger cars, and the RS11 is a Kato as well. The passenger cars are I believe Rivarossi.


----------



## VegasN

Ooooohhhh....yes....I suffer from both of those diseases. Trains and cats.....which I am discovering, does not always mix well......not to be taken together.....


----------



## VegasN

Yesterday I had a free day so I decided to assemble the ModelPower 2 Story Building and fill that empty hill in Ducket Canyon. So 1111 Fat Cat Ln. is no longer a vacant lot.


----------



## janedoedad

Looking Good!

Beware of Catzilla.


----------



## VegasN

Thank you kindly!


----------



## VegasN

*Huge Step Forward!*

I have scored a huge bonus!! I have arranged a deal with my wife to get a tore up bedroom that was our two teenage son's room. I jumped on it. Got the room all cleaned out and up, except for the beds. Gotta figure out where I am going to put those..... 


Here is the current state of the room....




























I'll move the layout into the new room tomorrow. I am quite excited, I must admit.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

Betzville has been evacuated in preparation for the big move tomorrow.


----------



## VegasN

Betzville NV. in it's new location. And the side that will get the first addition......just not sure what yet.......


----------



## Guest

The new room looks great, Vegas. You have lots of room for expansion.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Wow.....I'm a bit behind here. Just been so busy the last couple of weeks. Preparing work to be closed for the summer, daughter's birthday, our anniversary, dr's appts, social events, etc. I have found _some_ time to put in very small baby steps on the first addition to Betzville. I have pics of the first part of it, but, for some reason, I don't have pics of it's current state. Hopefully, now that I have a couple of days at home, I can get some more done.


----------



## VegasN

Here I added the first piece of the addition. I know the wood is not smooth, clean, and matching, I am building this all with reclaimed lumber. I have a ton of salvaged, repurposed, and reclaimed lumber.
And a few things I picked up to get this addition going.


----------



## VegasN

*Snag Already*

Well, I tried to make this first addition useable for now, but no matter how I tried, I just could not make that turn to come back to the station. So I was forced to complete the bench work for the whole side wing. Now I can make the turn back. This also provides a place for a city scene.....


----------



## VegasN

And here is a tentative track layout. Hopefully I can do this setup.































I think what I am going to do is eliminate the passenger train, just for now. Use all the track and resources that I have to get the freight loop running. Then I can add on the passenger track. I just think now that I am growing it in size, tackle one train at a time.


----------



## VegasN

I have been very very busy this past week. Betzville has made leaps and bounds....









I finished the freight loop....











I picked up a layout (which has turned out to be not such a good deal)....











Raised it up to the level I wanted....stripped the track, (which a lot of it was broken and dried out)....











Built on the last module.....











Laid the track for the east side......











It's kinda hard to get a picture of the whole layout now, but this gives you an idea. 

I have no idea yet if any of the east track works at all. Hopefully can test it today. The west/central track, my freight line, is up and running. Tested multiple times, kinks worked out (mostly). The freight yard needs some work though, my "power-routing" turnouts are, for some reason, "all-live". That would be great if I was setting up a switching type yard. But I am going for a train in, train out type yard. All DC by the way.


----------



## RonthePirate

VegasN, that's really coming along! Too bad that "investment" layout didn't turn out as good as you thought it would.
But you got it in there! And it looks good from here.

I see the changes in the levels of the foam base. You have hills now.


----------



## VegasN

RonthePirate said:


> VegasN, that's really coming along! Too bad that "investment" layout didn't turn out as good as you thought it would.
> But you got it in there! And it looks good from here.
> 
> I see the changes in the levels of the foam base. You have hills now.


Thank you Ron. Yeah, the pre-made layout I guess was an ok buy, not a good deal, but hey, it helped finish my bench work, got the track laid down for the passenger loop, and did come with about 5 lights. And 4 turnouts, but 3 are broken, so I just eliminated them until I can get some working ones.
The layout is not everything I would have on a dream layout, but I have more room than many ever get, so I feel very, very blessed, fortunate, whatever you wish to call it. I feel like it's my dream layout. But it has so far 4 levels. Eventually it will all look like a large mountain, forest town.


----------



## VegasN

Got some time in the train room yesterday. Started getting the Freight Loop (isn't that a cereal?) set and secured, getting the west side ready for landscaping. Added the extension platform in Betzville Rail Yard, because the siding was longer than the land, it over hung over a hill. Carved out the roads from downtown thru the industrial center and connecting the suburbs, plotted the downtown streets and block locations, and I did start some small mountains for the two inside corners of this module, but no pics of those yet.


----------



## VegasN

Had a full day yesterday to put in on my trains. 









Got the base paint and some trees added to Castle Pass,










Put ground cover down in Betzville Rail Yard,











And painted the base color under Canyon Bridge.

Also, in a previous thread, someone had mentioned reading a book called Easy Model Railroad Wiring. Put out by Model Railroader magazine. This book has already helped me solve the problem of my "power routing" turnouts in the rail yard. They were, for some reason, "all live". That made it impossible to park one train, and run the other. The funny part is, in their old location, same set up, just different location, they were power routing. I move it to another location, extend the siding length, and poof.......not power routing anymore.....grrr. But, thanks to that book and some good advice on reading it, problem solved. Not an ideal solution, but I am now back to running two trains individually on one main line again. 

Now to get my passenger train up and running.........


----------



## VegasN

Got the landscaping around the rail yard done. Now I start building the Kitt Transfer building to be Betzville Freight Depot.










Finishing up the rail yard and blending the two modules together.











Here is the finished landscaping looking east over the rail yard.











Looking west over Hilltop Farm and the Betzville School football field. With trains and containers put back into place.











My version of Google Earth, we'll call it Goofy Earth image.


----------



## VegasN

Not sure if anyone is even in these layout threads anymore, but I'll keep posting in hopes that some excavating team will unearth these forgotten treasures.


Just wanted to post a quick once around the "working" sections of my layout, the center module and the west freight loop.










leaving the freight yard we turn north thru the Industrial Center










Continue north past the military base










Where we turn west and skirt downtown Betzville










Just on the edge of downtown, we turn back south










Cross Canyon Bridge










Turn west out of the Industrial Center










Then north into the suburbs










Back south around the suburbs










Past Crater Lake










Turn west at Ducket Canyon (the more expensive area)










Passing between Hilltop Farm and Castle Pass










Completing our loop back at Betzville Freight Yard




The east loop is not photogenic as of yet. It has no terrain, no real track. It's serving as a temporary makeshift staging yard for unused cars.


----------



## MtRR75

I check in from time to time on a variety of HO layout threads, but only comment when I think I have something important to say. Then, because my memory isn't what it used to be, I lose track of which threads I have already commented on.

But know that your pictures are viewed and appreciated. You really are moving right along. I'm jealous.


----------



## VegasN

MtRR75 said:


> I check in from time to time on a variety of HO layout threads, but only comment when I think I have something important to say. Then, because my memory isn't what it used to be, I lose track of which threads I have already commented on.
> 
> But know that your pictures are viewed and appreciated. You really are moving right along I'm jealous.



Wow. Thank you. You made me laugh a bit. Usually I am the one that is jealous. As I am very jealous of many layouts I have seen on here. But I so appreciate hearing it. I have no one here that has any enthusiasm for my layout. Nice to have someone appreciate my work.


----------



## Homeless by Choice

I certainly appreciate everyone's efforts to post pictures of their layouts. I am trying to get a design for my layout started.

Keep up the good work,
LeRoy


----------



## Magic

I've been following you RR with interest. Starting to look good.
Kinda liked the flyover.


It gets pretty slow this time of year, I haven't posted in a few weeks now.
To busy with other summer activities. 


Magic


----------



## VegasN

Hey you're in Reno......hey there neighbor!


----------



## Magic

Well yes we are but you're in Sin City  
and I'm in the Biggest Little City in the World. :smokin: :smokin:

Magic


----------



## bluenavigator

Nice going in there as well for you to grab the old bedroom and put it in good use for your model railroading! 

"M" layout! You are covering more space and make it worth your effort!

Oh, by the way, is the room a little darker or is that the camera being set for low light? I saw one with the bridge going over the river, it looks like that it is in the Candy World, showing the chocolate river, the way it show being shiny. I am referring to the last photo on the post #30.


----------



## VegasN

bluenavigator said:


> Nice going in there as well for you to grab the old bedroom and put it in good use for your model railroading!
> 
> "M" layout! You are covering more space and make it worth your effort!
> 
> Oh, by the way, is the room a little darker or is that the camera being set for low light? I saw one with the bridge going over the river, it looks like that it is in the Candy World, showing the chocolate river, the way it show being shiny. I am referring to the last photo on the post #30.



Thank you blue. The pic is very close up with an old digital camera (that has passed since that photo was taken), and is in very poor lighting. The brown is actually just a base color before ground cover and rocks go in. The area under the bridge will be like a forest canyon, not a river. 
I live in Southern Nevada. I see rocks and sand all day every day. I wanted Betzville to be brown......dirt, mud, grass, trees, all the dirty muddy stuff we don't get to see here, but I do kinda remember from being a kid in Ohio. Let me find a pic that shows the brown after ground cover is put down.....








Once I go thru and touch up all the areas lost to vacuuming, it looks really good. The areas not painted brown here are where the track used to be before the move. The darker area in the sand you see in front of the truck is still wet from gluing down the gravel road.


Oh, as for the shininess.........idk on that one because its a flat brown....???


----------



## VegasN

Power has finally come to Betzville!!!


The Industrial Center including Betzville Freight Depot....


----------



## Overkast

Wow the lighting is an awesome addition Vegas - looking really good! I like how you painted some windows black in the factory to prevent light through some of them.


----------



## VegasN

Overkast said:


> Wow the lighting is an awesome addition Vegas - looking really good! I like how you painted some windows black in the factory to prevent light through some of them.


Thank you overcast. Yeah, I didn't want every light on in the whole building......someone has to pay that electric bill 

Next I will diffuse the lit windows. That will be later on. Right now I have about 15 more buildings waiting to be built.....already working on the next one.


----------



## VegasN

Did a few small steps recently.


Assembled what is now J Dawgs Pets











I also assembled what is now Battlemaster Games












I landscaped most of Canyon Bridge. I still need to build the abutments, so it isn't all landscaped just yet...












I finally built the pig pen! I have had these pigs for a few months now.












And my family all enjoyed the movie The Sandlot, so I had to do Betzville's sand lot;











Other than repairing the section of fence I had to remove to allow a couple of well cars I got to pass Hilltop Farm, I think that's about it......except for the gravel road leading to the farm.....


----------



## Magic

Looking good Vegas, I see some bacon in your future.

Did a lot of the sand lot BB when I was a kid, great fun.

Magic


----------



## VegasN

Magic said:


> Looking good Vegas, I see some bacon in your future.
> 
> Did a lot of the sand lot BB when I was a kid, great fun.
> 
> Magic


I had to put the pig pen in to raise some pigs.....I am out of bacon for the layout......


----------



## VegasN

Accomplished a little bit more today.


I finally got my roads painted...



























I also created a logo for the Betzville Rail Road


----------



## VegasN

I decided to use that empty lot I had in the industrial center to expand the military base. So, on the vacant lot next to the old base, I took 4 buildings that I picked up from Ron, and built them into a tank factory;


















I still need to putty, sand, paint, and fine tune it. Then I can add some details inside, hook up the lighting, and it'll be finished.......


----------



## Overkast

Wow you got a LOT done over the weekend Vegas - Nice work! What are you using for the sandlot dirt? I love the mix of coarse grains.


----------



## VegasN

Overkast said:


> Wow you got a LOT done over the weekend Vegas - Nice work! What are you using for the sandlot dirt? I love the mix of coarse grains.


Thank you overcast. Yeah, I had some pretty significant time to invest in the evenings the past few days, so I took advantage of that. The sand I use is just sand from my backyard sifted thru a .99 store kitchen mesh shifter. After I lay it down, I pick the larger too out of scale pieces off and then drop the scenic cement over it.


----------



## VegasN

Small baby steps this weekend. My first check back to work was not a full check so just a few things done.









Here are some of the infamous trees. I need to do the bridge abutments now and then I can finish the landscaping, until I get some smaller trees to fill in the spaces.










I extended the inside track at Betzville Freight Yard. It used to stop at the end of the engine shed. But, I think I need to extend it just a hair more, the sd70 with only 5 cars doesn't fully fit on the siding.










I also put my Milwaukee Road passenger train back on track. You may notice that it's an F7 pulling, that is because, sadly, the Milwaukee Road GP38-2 is in need of serious service. It's a Kato and all of a sudden started sounding like a Bachmann and running like battery operated. According to spookshow, the Kato GP38-2 is rumored to be a super strong pulling locomotive, but right now, it couldn't pull itself. So, it needs to visit shay I think.

I also started gluing down my downtown city blocks. I have been working on several buildings I picked up from Ron while I was financially challenged over the summer. So my downtown is almost ready for people! I'm so excited!! I have a few people scattered about town, but to have them in the downtown area, I think that is really going to bring it life more.


----------



## VegasN

This is actually an almost outdated update. The work I am posting in here now for Betzville, was actually accomplished prior to the start of my Serenity, NV. layout. I am just now getting around to posting these ones.


The Yard Boss 0-6-0 has been reassigned to power the Milwaukee Rd. passenger train, and is dwarfed by the SD70 behind it as it is tucked into it's temporary/long term home at Betzville Freight yard.


















The rest of The Yard Boss lineup? Some science people came into town and purchased the AT&SF caboose. They also got the Santa Fe GP40, the Rio Grande Insulated Cookie Box, & two flat cars, and headed off toward Serenity. 
The box car and gondola has been taken to storage pending construction of the rail yard.


----------



## VegasN

Construction of the Betzville Theater was completed. Plus, city workers have finished securing(gluing) several more blocks downtown. Allowing the scheduling of painters and electricians soon, creating more jobs in Betzville. Which, as Mayor, is my duty to create growth and jobs.


----------



## time warp

Progress! Don't you need the flats and Gon for layout construction? I use them for rail joiners, screws and what have you. Comes in pretty handy.


----------



## VegasN

All my layout construction stuff, at this point is king kong size stuff, glue bottles, ground cover bottles. I have been having major coupler and truck problems lately. All due, in I believe equal parts, of mismatched trucks, different coupler heights, and unsecure track sections. So, next payday, after I pick up some stuff from a member here, I hope to pick up a couple of turnouts and start getting the east side of the layout going and start going around the layout and securing all the track already set that hasn't been secured yet.
Now my main priority on Betzville is track, track, track! Get it and secure it. I am ready to get all the track work done before next summer and I am laid off again.
Oh, and a quick question....would taking the body shell off of a Bachmann GP40, spraying it with primer, and a couple of coats of spray paint make the front trucks not turn smoothly any more? I did nothing too the actual locomotive itself, just took the body off, painted it, put it back on. The same thing happened with the AT&SF caboose, after painting it, the front trucks suddenly don't turn smoothly. Any ideas?

Oh, and one more thing (he says in his best Columbo voice), I have a you tube channel if you are interested. It's called Po Woodworker, and it has woodworking videos, and now I have started adding train videos.


----------



## time warp

I'd guess? the Loco and caboose may have something binding maybe that you hadn't noticed? Maybe something not quite in place? Beats me.:dunno:


----------



## VegasN

Yeah, I spent a better part of an evening scratching my head. Weirdest thing, take the body off and the locomotive runs fine and the front trucks turn from side to side with no issues. Put the body back on and there is noticeable resistance when you move the front trucks side to side like its turning. Yet I see nothing hindering it.......really weird. The only thing different? The body color.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Loving that military yard with the tanks! Your layout will be well-protected now!

-J.


----------



## VegasN

Thank you MrBucholz. It's all still in extremely early stages, but I'm getting there. It's a long process. Especially since I started a second smaller layout (I know.....I just don't learn). Serenity, NV.


----------



## VegasN

Haven't had a whole lot of time to spend on Betzville this week. Been busy at work and I have been putting in more work on Serenity.
But, it is time to start dividing train time. I did pull up a large section of track, almost 3', behind the Industrial Center because it was on an incline and had close to a dozen connections, from 1" sections to 10".....the 0-6-0- would hit the top of the hill and just loose traction. It only has one drive wheel. And the SD70 would jump the track coming up the hill and loose traction at the top. So it all got pulled out and replaced with new sections of 10" track. Both the 0-6-0 and the SD70 go up that incline much smoother now.

The problems with derailings, trucks jumping track, and couplers coming uncoupled, it just made me have to take a break from Betzville for a minute. That's actually what prompted the beginning of Serenity.
But, I worked on trucks and couplers for awhile, got three good working consists, which is fine, I can only run three trains (2 at a time). Relocated a turnout, replaced sections of track, and cleaned everything real good (track and wheels), and so far so good (knocks on wooden head).

With trains up and running good, and getting a forgotten package of train scenery, resparked Betzville.

So I started a passenger/freight platform in the suburbs.


----------



## MtRR75

I am not seeing any pictures anywhere in this thread -- just little blue boxes with question marks in them.

Does anybody else have this problem?

Running Safari on a Mac


----------



## bluenavigator

I am able to view them. Still could not see them now? If so, them something is blocking them from being viewed.


----------



## VegasN

MtRR75 said:


> I am not seeing any pictures anywhere in this thread -- just little blue boxes with question marks in them.
> 
> Does anybody else have this problem?
> 
> Running Safari on a Mac


Hmm? I checked my photo hosting site, everything "appears" to be ok there. Maybe a browser setting is blocking them? I think you can right click the blue square and select "show Image". Kind of a pain way of doing it though.:dunno:


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

VegasN said:


> Hmm? I checked my photo hosting site, everything "appears" to be ok there. Maybe a browser setting is blocking them? I think you can right click the blue square and select "show Image". Kind of a pain way of doing it though.:dunno:


Photos are showing up fine for me in this thread when running Firefox on a Mac.

Mark


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> And somehow, I have ended up with 4 locomotives. Not sure how that happened. So I was kinda forced to extended the table and start a small rail yard, so introducing, Betzville Rail Yard.


I know the feeling! My layout was originally just a 20' x 1' auto reverse with one santafe loco. and well. you've seen what happened to that. lol


----------



## MtRR75

VegasN said:


> Hmm? I checked my photo hosting site, everything "appears" to be ok there. Maybe a browser setting is blocking them? I think you can right click the blue square and select "show Image". Kind of a pain way of doing it though.:dunno:


Now I can see them. And I did not change any settings on my computer. One of those computer mysteries....


----------



## Lemonhawk

Its an Apple thing, Apple always considers that the users are inept, hence there is no way for you to fix anything, you just have to wait until Apple fixes it. Your lucky it only took them a few days.


----------



## Overkast

Love the freight platform Vegas! Constructing structures is turning into one of my favorite things to do in model railroading!

By the way, your city sidewalks just look fantastic! You did a *really* nice job with those.


----------



## VegasN

Overkast said:


> Love the freight platform Vegas! Constructing structures is turning into one of my favorite things to do in model railroading!
> 
> By the way, your city sidewalks just look fantastic! You did a *really* nice job with those.


Thank you! The first ones, on the old small layout was done with foam poster board, just carved them and painted them grey. The second set, in the larger downtown area, is small foam sheets with the sidewalks carved out to 8' scale feet wide, and 8' scale feet apart. And painted with a grey primer. The cracks I just swiped inside with a sharpened pencil. Can't wait to get people on those sidewalks.


----------



## VegasN

santafealltheway said:


> I know the feeling! My layout was originally just a 20' x 1' auto reverse with one santafe loco. and well. you've seen what happened to that. lol


At the risk of sounding like a player or something, now I have 6 and 1 on the way....


----------



## time warp

Nice to see things shaping up! Keeps things interesting.
Doldrums for me, painfully slow progress on my Christmas tree layout. HO and OO simultaneous trains. Bummed.


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> At the risk of sounding like a player or something, now I have 6 and 1 on the way....


Sweet! You'll get there haha


----------



## VegasN

Yeah, I know. I'm kind of short on the patience dept. and I think I am addicted to buying trains. Even though I keep telling myself, "no more trains until you get some work done and some scenery things!" Then I go to get my scenery things and they don't have them so I have to buy something else. Hey, its my logic.......


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Yeah, I know. I'm kind of short on the patience dept. and I think I am addicted to buying trains. Even though I keep telling myself, "no more trains until you get some work done and some scenery things!" Then I go to get my scenery things and they don't have them so I have to buy something else. Hey, its my logic.......


I know that feeling! Sooo hard to hold onto money.

Im like.. Oooh! SHiney!


get home.

S**t. Why did i buy that, i wanted that other thing....

*Sigh*


----------



## VegasN

santafealltheway said:


> I know that feeling! Sooo hard to hold onto money.
> 
> Im like.. Oooh! SHiney!
> 
> 
> get home.
> 
> S**t. Why did i buy that, i wanted that other thing....
> 
> *Sigh*



Exactly! Except I never say ****, why did I buy this? I just go with the flow......and enjoy every second of it.


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Exactly! Except I never say ****, why did I buy this? I just go with the flow......and enjoy every second of it.


lol. I try to.

But its tough when i wanted a new engine and i buy a bunch of rocks and grass instead lol


----------



## VegasN

lmao!! OK, I see your point on that one.


----------



## VegasN

I finally got around to putting up the dock workers.


I also, after almost 6 months, finally got the train running into the east side of the layout!! So excited!!




























This is going to be my amusement park area.


----------



## time warp

Coming along!


----------



## VegasN

Slowly right now, but yes, progress! Can't wait to start developing this new area.


----------



## Overkast

Awesome that you're running trains on the expansion Vegas. What's your terrain plan for that gap between the main table and the east expansion?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Overkast said:


> Awesome that you're running trains on the expansion Vegas. What's your terrain plan for that gap between the main table and the east expansion?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


If I had a dollar for everytime I asked myself that question, I would be able to build my dream layout.......and maybe the house around it:laugh:
I intentionally made the tables different heights and with the gap, with the plan of a mountain between them and the two being separate layouts. But, now that I have decided I want a larger track run and I *NEED* a larger rail yard (did I really believe a two siding rail yard would always be enough?), now I am not sure. It has gone from a mountain range, to a river, to a tunnel, I have even considered a ravine with a road bridge going over it to the amusement park. Maybe even a cliff face? Any ideas?


----------



## VegasN

Here is a video of the expansion, if you want to see it....


----------



## Magic

That's a pretty big layout Vegas and coming along nicely.
Trains seem to handle those S curves OK.
Keep us posted.

Magic


----------



## VegasN

Thank you Magic. I sure will!


----------



## Overkast

Thanks for posting the video Vegas... it was very helpful to see the full context of your layout and get an idea of just how massive it is! Very impressive!

As far as that gap is concerned, if it were up to me I would want to make a mountain that covered it because I think that would be the most convincing way to conceal it from a terrain perspective. However since you plan to make an amusement park in that space and they require flat ground, my gut says a mountain would not realistically be right next to a wide swath of flat land.

My next choice would be to turn it into a river in that case 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Hmmm.....good points.


----------



## jlc41

VegasN, that is a substantial layout with tons of opportunity for modeling scenery and details. I like it.


----------



## VegasN

jlc41 said:


> VegasN, that is a substantial layout with tons of opportunity for modeling scenery and details. I like it.


Thank you very much! I am really enjoying it. I need to stop procrastinating and get all my track set and secured so I can run my SD70, back trains into my freight yard, and move on to finishing the scenes. I have so many ideas and plans for the scenery space.
I chose to have more scenery than track on my layout. I see all these videos on youtube, and they have so much track, it looks like a freeway. And when they run trains, there are so many trains running all over each other, it looks like a freeway spaghetti bowl. That's all cool, don't get me wrong, it's awesome stuff! But, I wanted more modeling of town, industry, neighborhood, more scenery than train.


----------



## jlc41

VegasN, that's how I feel about my expansion. I like modeling scenes and running trains of course.


----------



## VegasN

jlc41 said:


> VegasN, that's how I feel about my expansion. I like modeling scenes and running trains of course.


Exactly!!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Neat work on the expansion! I'm surprised the trains are handling the s-curves so well. You'd think there would be even a tiny derailment!

Looking forward to more updates!

-J.


----------



## VegasN

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Neat work on the expansion! I'm surprised the trains are handling the s-curves so well. You'd think there would be even a tiny derailment!
> 
> Looking forward to more updates!
> 
> -J.


Oh don't jinx me. I do have a Kato SD70, a long locomotive that the front or back wheels jump the track a lot. I attribute that to the track not being very secure, so I will wait to see how it goes as the track gets more secure.

My next update will be what I feel was a much cheaper and easier way of handling a very unsightly problem.


----------



## RonthePirate

S-turns were my concern too, looking at the layout.
I tried one.....count 'em one s-turn. Disaster.
The loco's pilots went one way the loco went the other.

But that was before the plan I have now. No S-turns.
At the least, there is a 1/2 section in between. Keeps wheels going the correct way.


----------



## VegasN

Yeah, my s turns aren't too much of an issue. My issue is loose unsecure track. But that is where I go to next, start securing track in areas being landscaped.


----------



## VegasN

*Cheap Easy Cover-Up*

Do you remember this god awful unsightly large hole in the wall behind Betzville Transfer Depot?

This one....












Well, I came up with an idea that was much easier and cheaper than cutting out a section, getting new drywall and grafting in a patch....

I turned that eyesore into a......cave!



















It's a good size cave for N scale...










I still need to touch up the paint, but it's good enough for now.


----------



## Magic

A simple solution to a big problem. 
I like that.

Magic


----------



## VegasN

Thank you. I actually came up with idea just out of the blue. Not even sure where the idea came from.


----------



## VegasN

Ok, it has been a long time since I gave a Betzville update. Over a month actually. 
The reason being is the Betzville work crews were all on loan to get Serenity up and running, then the crews were on layoff for the Holidays, then they were all called back to Betzville for the *HUGE* renovations to the town.

But, I have to make a very special update this time.....December 31 was Betzville Railroad's 1 year anniversary! What started out as a 2' circle of track, a GP40, a Lehigh Valley box car, a Penn Salt tanker, and an ATSF caboose has become an integral part of my life, and has grown into a bit of a monster.....so with much pride, I bring you 
Betzville 1 Year:






Sorry it is kind of long, but I crammed 6 months into 24 minutes.


----------



## time warp

Congratulations! A busy modeling year for you! :thumbsup:

Our little world is 13 months now.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Great idea to fill in that spot. You can create a little park around it!


----------



## Magic

Made some good progress the the last year and looking good.
Some interesting ideas going. Nice work.

Magic


----------



## VegasN

Thank you guys! You know the funny thing is, I felt like my progress was very slow moving.......thought it was taking forever. But looking back at what I started with......I guess it hasn't been all that slow.
time, 13 months? You have had a pretty busy year as well.


----------



## VegasN

This structure came with the long layout that is now Serenity. There is no place on that layout to accommodate a coal mine tipple building thingy, so I decided that Area 1 of Betzville Upper Level is going to be a coal mine. 
I need to research coal mines, as I know nothing about them. Wonder if any coal mines are in Nevada?


----------



## Magic

If you're going to do Nevada better do gold or silver, not much coal here.
A couple of those hopper car with silver ore and you might be able to afford
all the new additions.

Magic


----------



## time warp

If you use that nice structure it really should have through tracks. That won't work very well having the loadout tracks dead ended that way. That would be a fine arrangement for a passenger station train shed though.

You don't have to mine coal, you know. Years ago E.L.Moore dreamed up a molasses mine. Mine for dental floss if you want!:laugh:
Remember Frank Zappa? "Me and the pygmy pony, over by the dental floss bush." Zircon encrusted tweezers in my hand.(I better stop)'Montana' by Frank Zappa.:goofball:


----------



## VegasN

Magic said:


> If you're going to do Nevada better do gold or silver, not much coal here.
> A couple of those hopper car with silver ore and you might be able to afford
> all the new additions.
> 
> Magic


Yeah, the question was a joke. Certainly no coal mines here. I did actually think about making it a gold mine. Hey, if I want a coal facility to mine my gold....who's to say I can't? Right?
:laugh: I think you might be right.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> If you use that nice structure it really should have through tracks. That won't work very well having the loadout tracks dead ended that way. That would be a fine arrangement for a passenger station train shed though.
> 
> You don't have to mine coal, you know. Years ago E.L.Moore dreamed up a molasses mine. Mine for dental floss if you want!:laugh:
> Remember Frank Zappa? "Me and the pygmy pony, over by the dental floss bush." Zircon encrusted tweezers in my hand.(I better stop)'Montana' by Frank Zappa.:goofball:


I would like to put the structure on a siding with through tracks, but alas, no such place exists in Betzville. In fact, this is the only area, other than the Betzville Freight yard, that even has two tracks side by side.


----------



## time warp

I bet somebody here would be happy to trade you out of that structure, Then you could put in something you like better maybe? It is a really nice building.

I like that grade crossing too! I need something like that, I am NOT a scenery guy!


----------



## Lemonhawk

An old gold stamping plant would be more appropriate, but its a beautiful building - who cares


----------



## VegasN

Hmmm?? Food for thought. I might be more inclined to research a silver mine. We are The Silver State after all. But Gold would be nice as well. I didn't have my heart set on a coal mine, you Midwesterners and Easterners are much more familiar with all that than I am. Even though for the first 10 years of my life I was exposed to that, but even then, I still had the heart of a city boy. Couldn't wait to get my butt to a city. 
So, I think I will look a bit and see what I can find for a fairly modern Silver Mine or a Gold mine. I really didn't like any areas in my layouts for a coal mine, but, like you said, it's a really nice building........nor do I have the inclination to amass 20 or so coal cars.
ok......time to do some research.......


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> I bet somebody here would be happy to trade you out of that structure, Then you could put in something you like better maybe? It is a really nice building.
> 
> * I like that grade crossing too! I need something like that, I am NOT a scenery guy*!


Oh, I have discovered that the scenery part is my favorite part. I didn't do these crossings, but I will be getting to that point on Lower Betzville in a couple of spots. But, yes, I do love doing the scenery.


----------



## Lemonhawk

I think stamping plants were used in silver also. I seem to recall a picture taken near Nelson, NV of large stamping plants associated with the silver mines. A stamping plant would make a nice thing to model and animate.


----------



## VegasN

Lemonhawk said:


> I think stamping plants were used in silver also. I seem to recall a picture taken near Nelson, NV of large stamping plants associated with the silver mines. A stamping plant would make a nice thing to model and animate.


Stamping plants.....ok.....I'll start there.....

Most of the pics I am finding of gold or silver mines, as far as modern goes, is just large holes with stepped sides....not very cool looking. And the underground ones, only show underground, not what is above that. So, I'll start with stamping plants and go from there, I guess.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Wish I had a picture but the "stamping plants" used steam engines to power a cog axle that raised a big rod that then dropped and crushed the ore, hence the "stamping" name.
At Murl Emory's mining museum (long gone) in Nelson Nevada he had 2 stamp mill powered by a large single cylinder FB diesel. He fired it up and we busted up some gold ore which was run across some corduroy. Actually had specs of gold in it! I think the turn of the century plant near Nelson had a long row of 21 or so big stampers. It would make a great thing to model.


----------



## VegasN

End of the line......


----------



## time warp

Looks like a washout. Better get a crew up there!


----------



## VegasN

Crew has been dispatched. Worked very diligently to repair track damaged in the earthquake.

Tracks are now open to section 2;


----------



## time warp

I'm thinking you like that Dash 2!


----------



## Overkast

Vegas, I'm just getting caught up on all your progress! Man I've been slacking, sorry. Great video you put together, it really helps to give a great summary of how far you've come in only 1 year and also to see how some of your scenes have developed from foam to paint and scenery.

I saw you decided to try and trade that coal mine from another thread in the forum.... shame that it's not going to find a home in your layout, as I think it's an awesome structure! The space you had for it I also thought looked fine, but what do I know 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> I'm thinking you like that Dash 2!


It's actually the only locomotive that runs good on the new layouts. Coincidentally, it's the locomotive that I bought from the same guy I got the layout from. I think because it's newer than my others, and has 6 wheels per truck. All my others, including other Kato's are 4 wheels per truck. Being a Kato, newer, and 6 wheels per truck, it doesn't surprise me it runs these tracks the best. But, yes, I do love it. My first Union Pacific locomotive. And as quite as can be.....


----------



## VegasN

Overkast said:


> Vegas, I'm just getting caught up on all your progress! Man I've been slacking, sorry. Great video you put together, it really helps to give a great summary of how far you've come in only 1 year and also to see how some of your scenes have developed from foam to paint and scenery.
> 
> I saw you decided to try and trade that coal mine from another thread in the forum.... shame that it's not going to find a home in your layout, as I think it's an awesome structure! The space you had for it I also thought looked fine, but what do I know
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I am floored by any compliment from someone with your modeling skills. I have certainly dove head first into this, no question. I wish I had done this years ago. Who knows what I would be running now. 
Yeah, on the coal mine, and pretty much my whole upper level, I am teetering on such a fence, and torn while I am up there. I really initially got this layout to be a passenger excursion layout. Pulled by a steam engine. But I have two steam engines, one, a German 50 Class 2-10- 0 does not run, and the other, a Bachmann 0-6-0- with a single wheel pick up, can't stay powered on this track. Every tiny gap, turnout, anything will stop it in it's tracks (pun intended). And the two track siding is waaayyyyy to short to accommodate passenger cars. 
But, also, the layout design itself is not really conducive of a passenger excursion train. It appears to be a switching layout with some sidings that seem to go against the direction of travel. If you pull into them, your locomotive ends up in the back of the sidings. I'll show more pics of that when I get section 3 hooked up.
So then I thought, just make this a separate town. Well, the roads certainly don't connect all three layouts and one doesn't have roads. No real places set up for structures to be together.
Then I thought well, just do a Union Pacific based switching layout. And that leaves me to what industries to put where. I can model city areas, suburb areas, that's what I know. But get me outside a city and into remote industries with rail service........clueless!!
I really liked that building, and thought it looked good there too.....maybe.......I don't know. I need timewarp's helmet......


----------



## VegasN

Beginning rail operations on the upper level!


----------



## VegasN

::::::::News Bulletin:::::::::

Lower Betzville and Upper Betzville has been unable to reach an agreement and have voted to separate into two individual municipalities. This decision comes after much deliberation as to the status and position of newly acquired Upper Betzville. Upper Betzville, having the trackage to cover textile industries, was wanting control of all Betzville track, Upper and Lower. Lower Betzville, being the founding municipality, claimed track control for both Upper and Lower by virtue of sovereignty.
The remedy hammered out between the two, Upper and Lower Betzville was to separate into sovereign towns.
Lower Betzville will retain the namesake, as it was the founder of said namesake, and will continue to be called Betzville.
Upper Betzville will relinquish the namesake Betzville and will here-in-after be known as Cocoa Summit, NV.
The newly formed Cocoa Summit city council has announced it will be launching it's own thread in the very near future.


VegasN reporting from Betzville Press Agency Jan. 2017


----------



## Overkast

VegasN said:


> and the other, a Bachmann 0-6-0- with a single wheel pick up, can't stay powered on this track. Every tiny gap, turnout, anything will stop it in it's tracks (pun intended)


Vegas, just an idea... but in santafealltheway's Shelf Layout thread he showed how he was modifying the wheel pickups by adding another wired bar. Perhaps you could do the same for your 0-6-0 to turn it into a 3 wheel pickup??

Here's the links to that post in his thread: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=1530010&postcount=415
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=1530050&postcount=416


----------



## time warp

Overkast said:


> Vegas, just an idea... but in santafealltheway's Shelf Layout thread he showed how he was modifying the wheel pickups by adding another wired bar. Perhaps you could do the same for your 0-6-0 to turn it into a 3 wheel pickup??
> 
> Here's the links to that post in his thread: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=1530010&postcount=415
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=1530050&postcount=416



Extra contact wipers are always a good idea and make a noticeable difference in performance.
And Vegas, I strongly suggest you find a twin to your dash 2, Those are crazy cool running in multiple and they are very impressive as well.


----------



## VegasN

Actually, my next locomotive acquisitions will be a UP ES44AC, followed by a BNSF SD70AH.

I'll check into modifying the 0-6-0. And I will be contacting shaygetz to see if he can still take in my broken locomotives and get them running again. I would love to get my German Trix 2-10-0 running. I also have a Kato Milwaukee Road GP38-2, a Kato RS11, and a Kato Japanese DD51, all not running at all, or barely runs. I have only 9 locomotives and half of them don't run (I count the 0-6-0- as 1/2 because it only runs on Betzville track), so that's 4 1/2 out of 9 down.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> Extra contact wipers are always a good idea and make a noticeable difference in performance.
> And Vegas, I strongly suggest you find a twin to your dash 2, Those are crazy cool running in multiple and they are very impressive as well.


Can you run tandem locomotives on a DC setup?


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Can you run tandem locomotives on a DC setup?


 I do it every day! Sometimes one will "lead" better than the other, but you just swap them to see which way they work best together.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> I do it every day! Sometimes one will "lead" better than the other, but you just swap them to see which way they work best together.


That is very good info to know. That is the only reason I haven't tried yet. I was always under the impression that you have to have DCC, tweak the speeds of the locomotives, and if you want one backwards, you have to reverse the polarity of it.....
Now I really want to try it. I saw a train not too long ago that appeared to be three ES44's with an SD40 sandwiched in there. Thought it might look kind of cool running the ES44 with the Dash 2 behind it. Of course, I just have to get the ES44 first.....
the cheapest I've seen it so far is $85 on ebay.


----------



## VegasN

If a consist is too long and heavy, would that cause a car to come uncoupled from a locomotive that it has been coupled to for over a week?


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> If a consist is too long and heavy, would that cause a car to come uncoupled from a locomotive that it has been coupled to for over a week?


 It could. I have to replace couplers once in a while just from wear. They get to the point they won't always stay coupled


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> It could. I have to replace couplers once in a while just from wear. They get to the point they won't always stay coupled


I can see that being a problem after time. However, the box car in question is new, I have only it a couple months. Actual time on track has been less than 40 hours. The locomotive? I couldn't tell ya. I bought that used.
Yup......keep coming back to changing trucks, wheels, and couplers.........gotta get all my track laid down.


----------



## VegasN

I did get some time in the train room this past week.

In Betzville, I was able to;

Get the fence separating the upscale neighborhood and Hilltop Farm finished up and painted. I also got the grain silo painted, but for some reason, I didn't get a pic of those. I'll get one the next time I am in there.
In the suburbs, my wife got me the Woodland Scenics Car Wash scene for my birthday back in November. So I finally got that set up. Chose a house for it and landscaped it. It's not done, but still makes the suburb area look better.


----------



## time warp

Very cute! Nice scene, too bad you don't have satellite TV in Betzville.:dunno:


----------



## Tony35

Layout is coming along very well Vegas
Keep up the good work


----------



## VegasN

Thank you Tony!!
time, Betzville doesn't have cable or satellite tv, we all use Roku.......that's a cb antenna.....seriously........really........oh hush up........(sorry I'm a fan of British style humor)


----------



## VegasN

::::::::::NEWS FLASH::::::::::::

We interrupt this thread to bring you a special report from Betzville News Agency.


The Mayor of Betzville has filed papers in the Supreme Court seeking financial acquisition of all existing, and future tracks in the Tri-City area. This encompasses all of Betzville, Cocoa Summit, and Serenity. 
Citing financial inability, the Mayor had this to say;
"Our two sister cities, they have no means to even be self supportive, let alone development of their respective territories. They will need the financial backing, the locomotives, the rolling stock, the textiles, materials, supplies, rations, everything that Betzville has at it's disposal. It is just not beneficial to our city to allow them to fail."
Judge B. Longarm ruled in the Mayor's favor. His declaration demands that Serenity and Cocoa Summit must present by Friday January 30, financial records to proof their ability to operate, and develop. If they fail to provide these records to the courts, Longarm may rule that all track ownership be reinstated to Betzville.
We will continue to monitor this situation, and will report as we have more.


----------



## time warp

It was the best of times, It was the worst of times..........:eyes:


----------



## Magic

Sounds like some sorta "Big Railroad" land grab to me.

Magic


----------



## time warp

I think the V man has got himself spread a little thin! He's gonna have to break down and hire some help.:lol_hitting:


----------



## VegasN

I'm like butter. I can be spread pretty thin and still toast nicely.


----------



## Gramps

VegasN said:


> ::::::::::NEWS FLASH::::::::::::
> 
> We interrupt this thread to bring you a special report from Betzville News Agency.
> 
> 
> The Mayor of Betzville has filed papers in the Supreme Court seeking financial acquisition of all existing, and future tracks in the Tri-City area. This encompasses all of Betzville, Cocoa Summit, and Serenity.
> Citing financial inability, the Mayor had this to say;
> "Our two sister cities, they have no means to even be self supportive, let alone development of their respective territories. They will need the financial backing, the locomotives, the rolling stock, the textiles, materials, supplies, rations, everything that Betzville has at it's disposal. It is just not beneficial to our city to allow them to fail."
> Judge B. Longarm ruled in the Mayor's favor. His declaration demands that Serenity and Cocoa Summit must present by Friday January 30, financial records to proof their ability to operate, and develop. If they fail to provide these records to the courts, Longarm may rule that all track ownership be reinstated to Betzville.
> We will continue to monitor this situation, and will report as we have more.


Oh my! It sounds like Judge Longarm has Cocoa Summit and Serenity by the short arm.


----------



## VegasN

:::::::Update:::::::

Cocoa Summit has failed to provide proof of sustainability. Judge Longarm has ruled that all tracks, current and future, will become as of midnight tonight property of B.V.R.R.

However, in a last ditch effort, Serenity has filed an answer to B.V.R.R.'s claim. Citing that they are a scientific team researching a "dead town", therefore will have no industries nor tourism to need B.V.R.R. support. Serenity has also claimed that due to the nature of said research, B.V.R.R. traffic can not enter the area anyhow.
B.V.R.R. responded by stating that the nature of said scientific research does not in any way effect commerce that may or may not be beneficial transporting through Serenity. B.V.R.R. Spokesman also stated that bringing regular traffic back to Serenity may revitalize the "dead town".
Judge Longarm, once again, sided with the now large power corporation B.V.R.R. and ordered that all track rights, current and future of Serenity be relinquished to B.V.R.R. as of midnight tonight.


----------



## VegasN

We would like to announce that Betzville Railroad is now sole owner of all tracks in the Tri-City area current and future.
Designations effective immediately will be:

Betzville Railroad Co., Betzville, NV.
B.V.R.R. Serenity Subdivision, Serenity, NV.
B.V.R.R. Cocoa Summit Subdivision, Cocoa Summit, NV.

In a show of good faith and peace offerings, B.V.R.R. has reached out to the new subdivisions. 
B.V.R.R. will not pass trains into Serenity, until such time that the Z.E.R.T. crews have completed their research, or, usage of the subdivisions tracks become necessary.
B.V.R.R. has also placed an order for a Union Pacific ES44AC locomotive to be delivered to Cocoa Summit Subdivision, doubling their powered fleet. For a first step toward development, B.V.R.R. has also brokered a deal for land usage along the Cocoa Summit Subdivision to a yet to be announced mining company.

Betzville Railroad Co. _Tracking The Future_


----------



## Steamfan77

Just read your entire thread. Wow! You've done some very nice work and should be proud. Great job Vegas!!

Andy


----------



## VegasN

Thank you steam. I am pretty proud of them. Have gotten kind of attached......

Bad news for Betzville. The ES44AC will not be delivered. They are sold out. I'll have to wait till next payday and find it somewhere else.


----------



## time warp

Hey! Vegas! Get another SD40-2, you won't regret it!


----------



## VegasN

Oh, it's on my list. I really want that ES44AC.


----------



## VegasN

OK.....I know what you all are going to say.......but....

This is my new project.......


















I am going to change my garage from a wood shop to a train room.

I know....I know.....I do realize that I have completely cracked.......my wife has so eloquently pointed that out. I was denied closing the garage off completely and making it a room room, but, that bedroom is just too cramped. I keep bumping into the layouts, bumping my head, no room to work, can barely move in there. So, giving myself more room. This is it.......if I outgrow this space......I'll have to build another building.


----------



## VegasN

I already cleaned out the one side so the layouts that I don't have room for in the train room can at least get laid down.

They are the small layout that was originally Serenity...










And the one I just picked up the other day...











And this is going to be my HO layout....


----------



## VegasN

And since I obviously haven't worked on any of the layouts, I just took a few rail faning pics around Betzville;









Caught a Conrail SD70MAC with am intermodal load skirting downtown.










Also saw the 0-6-0 powered Milwaukee Road passenger train parked in the Freight yard


----------



## time warp

Mount a camera in the garage so you can compile a time lapse video. Then call the crew in from "Overhaulin'". 
That's gonna be a lot of work!


----------



## RonthePirate

One question: do you have an A/C unit to put in the garage?
I sure hope so, 'cause you and I know what summer is like out here.


----------



## VegasN

Yeah. I am already pondering options for summer.


----------



## time warp

Speedo?:smilie_auslachen:

Those are really nice stack cars, very realistic.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> Speedo?:smilie_auslachen:
> 
> Those are really nice stack cars, very realistic.


Yeah, I'm sure you guys are just dying to see those pics (not)......they would clear this forum pretty quick.

Thank you! I got the well cars in the Mother Lode from Ron. There are 4 or 5 of them. I was able to make two good runners out of them.


----------



## VegasN

Just for fun.....


----------



## time warp

Maybe you could get one of those roll around a/c units that have the hose that goes out the window. I hear they work pretty good.
Or, you could model strictly steam and just pretend the searing heat is part of the experience of being a fireman.:smokin:
Really though, That will be nice when it comes together, maybe one of those cushy modular floors, cabinets under the benchwork, and plenty of room.
That is one thing I miss about my big open grid layout from back in the 80's. It was a folded dogbone and you walked right into it and I had cabinets below. Plus I had a large workbench off to one end and it was really nice. Oh, well!


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> Maybe you could get one of those roll around a/c units that have the hose that goes out the window. I hear they work pretty good.
> Or, you could model strictly steam and just pretend the searing heat is part of the experience of being a fireman.:smokin:
> Really though, That will be nice when it comes together, maybe one of those cushy modular floors, cabinets under the benchwork, and plenty of room.
> That is one thing I miss about my big open grid layout from back in the 80's. It was a folded dogbone and you walked right into it and I had cabinets below. Plus I had a large workbench off to one end and it was really nice. Oh, well!


I am hoping to be able to do something like that. I may only get to do this once, I want a nice one. Want to kind of start over, not make some of my previous mistakes. Keep the cart behind the horse this time.


----------



## Magic

Are you going to start over from scratch or try to use your existing layouts?
Looks like a big undertaking, good luck with it and keep us posted.

Magic


----------



## time warp

You know Vegas, with the kind of equipment you are running you really should consider double tracking your main line.


----------



## Tony35

Loved the blooper vid
Thats never happened to any of us :laugh:


----------



## VegasN

Magic said:


> Are you going to start over from scratch or try to use your existing layouts?
> Looks like a big undertaking, good luck with it and keep us posted.
> 
> Magic


I am hoping to actually do both. The Woodland scenic ones, Serenity, and the new one, I would like to set them up as is (of course I'll change things, add things, or even redo entire areas, like I am on Serenity).
But the main Betzville, I want to start over from scratch. Do things like I should have the first time. I am not completely happy with what I have going. It's fun, but I know it can be better. Things I see, that I want in mine, but with the current layout the way it is, would be too much work to add in now.
It is a huge undertaking. So much to do to even get started. 
Of course I'll keep you posted, you are stuck with me now.....


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> You know Vegas, with the kind of equipment you are running you really should consider double tracking your main line.


Oh for sure. That was one of the first reasons that made me want to redo it.


----------



## VegasN

Tony35 said:


> Loved the blooper vid
> That's never happened to any of us :laugh:


:laugh: haha I know right? I feel alone sometimes. I used to delete videos and pics like that, but then I thought....."hey, out-takes". Now I save them.
Thank you, glad you enjoyed it. Revel in my pain haha:laugh:


----------



## Magic

Vegas, It was tough for me to rip out over two years work and redo everything but I'm glad I did. I ended up with a much better setup.

You have a much better idea of what you want and how to do it so things will go much smoother.

Good luck with it and it's a pleasure to be stuck with you. Great fun.

Magic


----------



## VegasN

Thanks. Made my day.


----------



## Overkast

Sometimes the hardest choices have to be made for the things we love most. I know it's frustrating to have to start a lot of things over, but I can tell you're doing it for all the right reasons, and so it sounds like the right thing to do. I think you're going to be really happy with your decision in the long run, Vegas.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Overkast said:


> Sometimes the hardest choices have to be made for the things we love most. I know it's frustrating to have to start a lot of things over, but I can tell you're doing it for all the right reasons, and so it sounds like the right thing to do. I think you're going to be really happy with your decision in the long run, Vegas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the encouragement. I'm actually ok with starting over. This is something I have been thinking about, mulling over, and contemplating for some time now. 
To be honest, I'm kind of in a way, excited to do it. I'll keep at least one of the other layouts running, so I can play with something, other than......oh......nevermind, a family forum.
But, before I can convert the garage, there are some things I have to do. I have already converted the garage into a fully functioning wood shop. But, a new hobby needs that space. 
So, this weekend, I am finishing cleaning it out, & rebuilding my dash, so it can get put back in. Then next weekend, I have a 4 day weekend, so I am going to try and get my wood floors in my house finished up.
THEN, I need to figure out where all my wood working equipment is going to go......then I begin the benchwork. And no, this is not an usual amount of work for me. I truly am very very busy pretty much all the time. I work 10 - 14 hour days, 5 days a week, then weekends, I am rebuilding a '94 Dodge Ram, completely remodeling my house (from the ceiling down), work part time at my buddy's upholstery shop......and do my trains. That's my life in a nut shell. A cracked nut shell, but a nut shell non-the-less:goofball:


----------



## VegasN

I have no real pictures, but great progress has been made. I got the garage almost all cleaned out. Next is get my wood flooring in next weekend, get my dash rebuilt and put back in my truck, then I can start my bench work.....I hope.


----------



## time warp

Go Go Gadget layout! The preliminary preperations are undoubtedly trying your patience, Vegas. Like a gunfighter, your "throttle finger" might start to get twitchy.:laugh:


----------



## jlc41

Oho, gunfighter, Vegas, twitchy throttle finger, this could portend to be ominous.


----------



## VegasN

It is!! But, it's kind of my fault. I let these projects pile up, now I have a HUGE plate in front of me. I'm also using this time (when I have time, did 28 hours in 2 days alone at work this week), to look at track plans, look at other large layouts, figure out how I can incorporate everything I have now, and still add more, and it be a fluid layout. So, I am killing two bird with one stone. Although, I love animals and birds are one of my favs.....


----------



## time warp

Did your G scale gas station arrive?


----------



## Overkast

VegasN said:


> figure out how I can incorporate everything I have now, and still add more, and it be a fluid layout


Hey Vegas, if you haven't considered this already, you might want to consider divider panels you can put between scenes to "isolate" them from each other. If you do them right, you can have printouts as backgrounds on these dividers that give a real convincing sense of depth. But this will also allow you to have multiple industry / town themes while feeling more fluid as well.


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlc41

VegasN, huge plate = big fork.


----------



## VegasN

Time: Yes! I love it!! Sure beats my scratch built one I started. Sorry I haven't posted anything yet. I've been so busy at work that I have had NO time in the train room in over a week. Plus. what time I have been getting has been spent cleaning off my patio of unfinished and/or unstarted projects collecting for a couple of years (3 long bed truck loads to the dump, and I still have maybe two or three more loads), and trying to condense the shop down so I can have room to at least start my benchwork. Hopefully, this weekend, I can at least get the large foam board laid down that will be the start of my HO layout. 

Overkast: I saw that on a few layouts, and am seriously considering that. Allows for scenes right next to each other to appear miles apart. Yes, that is a very LARGE possibility.


jlc41: By George I think you might be on to something......I have been looking at this equation all wrong! I was seeing;
VegasN + big plate = forked big time
But, now I see. "fork" is a dividend, not an outcome.


----------



## jlc41

VegasN, dividends, by crackie, that's the ticket.


----------



## VegasN

Did some work on the new Betzville layout. Layout 5.0 I guess.....

Got the corner cleared out enough to get the first section of benchwork in place. Started laying out a rail yard.


----------



## Overkast

It's great to see some action resuming on the Betzville Railroad again!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Thank you kindly fine sir! It sure feels good to be getting something done. Maybe tomorrow I can get some more of it in place.


----------



## IlliniViking

Glad to see the work on my car shop inspired you  j/k Love it when progress is made, keep it going.


----------



## time warp

You're burning daylight , Vegas. There's a lot of N scale freight piling up!:smilie_auslachen:

Move ahead, buddy! Good to see some progress!:thumbsup:


----------



## VegasN

IlliniViking said:


> Glad to see the work on my car shop inspired you  j/k Love it when progress is made, keep it going.


Actually, your car shop is the reason I am going to try and put a floor in mine and put a refueling station......you did inspire me there.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> You're burning daylight , Vegas. There's a lot of N scale freight piling up!:smilie_auslachen:
> 
> Move ahead, buddy! Good to see some progress!:thumbsup:


Oh trust me, if my job would leave me alone...haha. I ended up having to work all day Saturday, so I only had today to get anything done.

So I set up my engine facilities area. Next, I need a turntable.


Here is what I did today....
The three buildings that will make up my engine facilities










The building on the right will be where running locomotives get washed, restocked, and refueled. The one in the middle need no explanation. And the one on the left will be the engine repair house.









A shot inside the repair bays









Next time I am in the train room, I hope to have trains on the tracks at least.


----------



## Tony35

The start over is coming along
Do you have enough room to get into the roundhouse?
Hard to tell from the pics


----------



## VegasN

I think so


----------



## time warp

A couple of thoughts, Vegas.( or should we call you "Diamond" Mike?).

Considering your current era railroading, it would be prototypical to model that old roundhouse with a filled in turntable pit and a couple of turnouts in it's place. The need to turn locomotives is long past, and most are run in multiple with a cab at each end anyway. Unless of course you just want a turntable. 

Also, seeing how the Transcontinental Railroad used so many immigrant workers way back when ( who did very impressive work, by the way), why don't you order some of those N scale track gang figures off of ebay and put 'em to work? Might save you some time if you don't mind feeding and housing them!:laugh:


----------



## NAJ

I just read your entire thread and this is like watching a soap opera, I am on the edge of my seat waiting to see what happens next.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> A couple of thoughts, Vegas.( or should we call you "Diamond" Mike?).
> 
> Considering your current era railroading, it would be prototypical to model that old roundhouse with a filled in turntable pit and a couple of turnouts in it's place. The need to turn locomotives is long past, and most are run in multiple with a cab at each end anyway. Unless of course you just want a turntable.
> 
> Also, seeing how the Transcontinental Railroad used so many immigrant workers way back when ( who did very impressive work, by the way), why don't you order some of those N scale track gang figures off of ebay and put 'em to work? Might save you some time if you don't mind feeding and housing them!:laugh:


You must have read my mind......I was just thinking that I wanted to get some construction equipment, and some track workers. Move them along as I build the layout.
As for the turntable, I see turntables still in use in a FEW yards. The turntable will be easier than a ton more turnouts. I don't want a layout that looks like a freeway of tracks. And dang it they are cool, and I don't care about prototypical. Never have. Well, that's not entirely true. I want semi realism, but not necessarily too concerned about prototypical railroad. Not modeling any particular era, just what I find available and what I like. 

And feeding and housing them shouldn't be too hard. How much can a guy that is only 1/2" tall eat?


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> I just read your entire thread and this is like watching a soap opera, I am on the edge of my seat waiting to see what happens next.


Thanks NAJ! Hopefully I don't disappoint....


----------



## Overkast

Speaking of soap operas... Hey Vegas, those figures on the slow boat from China finally came in today. Give me some hobo suit colors to define your Vegas hobo!!! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Overkast said:


> Speaking of soap operas... Hey Vegas, those figures on the slow boat from China finally came in today. Give me some hobo suit colors to define your Vegas hobo!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


oooo.....getting exciting! Umm, purple is my favorite color, but I wear a lot of black......I guess the only color I really don't like is green.


----------



## jlc41

Hmmm, green the color of money, interesting.


----------



## Overkast

VegasN said:


> oooo.....getting exciting! Umm, purple is my favorite color, but I wear a lot of black......I guess the only color I really don't like is green.


Awesome! I have a plan for an outfit now  One last thing though... what's your hair color? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk

Turntable are a headache to install and use. My next layout will have one, they are just to cool, I don't care how complicated they are!


----------



## time warp

This is a no brainer. Blonde of course, and orange "county" pajamas with a large P on the back.


----------



## time warp

Lemonhawk said:


> Turntable are a headache to install and use. My next layout will have one, they are just to cool, I don't care how complicated they are!


 Seems like the perennial champ is the old reliable Atlas. Just can't beat 'em!


----------



## JNXT 7707

Lemonhawk said:


> Turntable are a headache to install and use. My next layout will have one, they are just to cool, I don't care how complicated they are!


Same here. My layout expansion has got to have a turntable, roundhouse, and any other engine maintenance stuff I can squeeze in. The operational characteristics of the turntable aren't that important, whether it actually works or not it will probably end up being a display area anyway, where I can pose some locomotives and take beauty shots :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

Overkast said:


> Awesome! I have a plan for an outfit now  One last thing though... what's your hair color?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I am 1/4 Cherokee, my hair is long and brown, but a little lighter. I am still mostly German


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> This is a no brainer. Blonde of course, and orange "county" pajamas with a large P on the back.


Actually they say CCDC on them :laugh:


----------



## VegasN

Yeah the turntable is something I have wanted since I started seeing other layouts way back when I started this. So now I'm going to pretend its a Nike thing......and just do it.


----------



## VegasN

I had two Dr's appt's today so I didn't go to work. This morning, in between aqppts and before/after dinner, I went out and did something.

B.V.R.R has finished initial construction of the Betzville Classification Yard;


----------



## jlc41

Nice, looking good. Nice color in the 1st pic.


----------



## VegasN

jlc41 said:


> Nice, looking good. Nice color in the 1st pic.


Thank you sir!


----------



## VegasN

Did some work on the layout today.

Got 3 more sections of the benchwork up...


























That is not where the HO layout will stay, I just needed it up off the floor.


----------



## Overkast

Nice Vegas! Do you need to add reinforcement to the legs or are they sturdy enough just by themselves and the 2 bolts? I found when building my table I had to reinforce the heck out of the legs to keep the table from wobbling.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic

Vegas, looks like you're moving right along. Keep at it.

Magic


----------



## VegasN

Overkast said:


> Nice Vegas! Do you need to add reinforcement to the legs or are they sturdy enough just by themselves and the 2 bolts? I found when building my table I had to reinforce the heck out of the legs to keep the table from wobbling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


No, I'll have to reinforce them. I want to build some shelves and stuff under them, that will reinforce them.


----------



## VegasN

Magic said:


> Vegas, looks like you're moving right along. Keep at it.
> 
> Magic


Thank you sir! Going to put in any amount of time I can, whenever I can.


----------



## VegasN

Started bringing the town itself out today....


----------



## VegasN

BVRR received confirmation that the BVRR Railyard turntable has been shipped!!


----------



## VegasN

Got the turntable in place. It's not secured yet, I need to build my loop extension first.


----------



## time warp

It would make better use of the space if you put the turntable ahead of one of the shop buildings, towards the front edge of the benchwork. Your indexing is close enough that you should be able to come off the back side of the turntable with flex track and align with the shop building easily enough.
Then move the other shop building over against the first, which would group your service tracks and open up real estate towards the rear of the bench work. You want to include a couple of open air service tracks close to the shop buildings anyway.


----------



## time warp




----------



## RonthePirate

Hey, Vegas. Saw you were having stability problems. (The trains, not you)
Just do what I did: two or three angle brackets from the table to the wall.
Or be a cheapskate like me and use shelf brackets.
They will never move till you want them to.

EDIT: heya, T.W. How's it going??


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> It would make better use of the space if you put the turntable ahead of one of the shop buildings, towards the front edge of the benchwork. Your indexing is close enough that you should be able to come off the back side of the turntable with flex track and align with the shop building easily enough.
> Then move the other shop building over against the first, which would group your service tracks and open up real estate towards the rear of the bench work. You want to include a couple of open air service tracks close to the shop buildings anyway.


It's all nailed down already, and that was a [email protected]#$H and I am not going to pull it all back up now. I am adding an extension onto the back behind the engine facilities and have plans for that area back there, and it involves the turntable.


----------



## VegasN

RonthePirate said:


> Hey, Vegas. Saw you were having stability problems. (The trains, not you)
> Just do what I did: two or three angle brackets from the table to the wall.
> Or be a cheapskate like me and use shelf brackets.
> They will never move till you want them to.
> 
> EDIT: heya, T.W. How's it going??


Stability problems??


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> It's all nailed down already, and that was a [email protected]#$H and I am not going to pull it all back up now. I am adding an extension onto the back behind the engine facilities and have plans for that area back there, and it involves the turntable.



I thought you were still laying things out. If you are using Atlas track nails they can be tricky little buggers at times. There is a trick or two to working with them.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> I thought you were still laying things out. If you are using Atlas track nails they can be tricky little buggers at times. There is a trick or two to working with them.


Hmmm?? I am not sure who made the track nails. I bought them a long time ago when I first started my N scale layout. All I know is the plywood is pretty good stuff. It was the shelves that were in my garage.
Once outside the rail yard area, it will all be on extruded foam so I won't really have to deal with the track nails.
So, what are the tricks or two?


----------



## NAJ

Me, I started a pilot hole with a small pick.


----------



## MtRR75

One of my track nail tricks...

I work in HO scale using cork roadbed on top of homosote.

I find that the holes in the ties are a little larger than the nails. I take advance of this by slanting the nail slightly when I insert it. I alternate the direction of the slants on the nails. This makes it harder for the track to work loose, than if all the nails are straight up and down.

The down side is that the nail heads stick up a little more than if they were installed straight. The extra height is too low to cause any derailment problems, but it makes the nailhead more visible.

However, I paint my track nails with a flat black paint that makes them blend into the black ties on my track. So they are still barely visible.


----------



## time warp

NAJ said:


> Me, I started a pilot hole with a small pick.


 I start them in with needle nose pliers, then use a nail set to drive them on home. The cove in the tip of the nail set keeps things pretty true. Also don't try to re use them or straighten one, it's not worth it.
My two plus NAJ's make three tips. You got a bargain.:smokin:


----------



## time warp

MtRR75 said:


> One of my track nail tricks...
> 
> I work in HO scale using cork roadbed on top of homosote.
> 
> I find that the holes in the ties are a little larger than the nails. I take advance of this by slanting the nail slightly when I insert it. I alternate the direction of the slants on the nails. This makes it harder for the track to work loose, than if all the nails are straight up and down.
> 
> The down side is that the nail heads stick up a little more than if they were installed straight. The extra height is too low to cause any derailment problems, but it makes the nailhead more visible.
> 
> However, I paint my track nails with a flat black paint that makes them blend into the black ties on my track. So they are still barely visible.



I still use spikes for some things, like aligning rail joints. they tuck in to the rail very nicely. I used to use spikes at my flex track connections also. We ought to start a basic trackwork thread, I think some really struggle with it and that alone can drive someone away from the hobby. I feel like pre fab track has been a Godsend to many.


----------



## Kloudbuster

Yes yes you all should do this☺

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## time warp

Kloudbuster said:


> Yes yes you all should do this☺
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


 Hey, Kloudbuster!:smilie_daumenpos:

What kind of track are you using? I don't want to crash VegasN's thread, but maybe we can get something going on a separate thread. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Kloudbuster

I'm still in the planning phase, going to be atlas flex n scale

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> I start them in with needle nose pliers, then use a nail set to drive them on home. The cove in the tip of the nail set keeps things pretty true. Also don't try to re use them or straighten one, it's not worth it.
> My two plus NAJ's make three tips. You got a bargain.:smokin:


That's exactly how I do mine. Haha...no would never reuse. I've been doing woodworking for over 6 years now, so I can handle tools and such. In woodworking, if I ran into these issues, I would grab my brader and finish it off.......but, can't do that here, that brader would send those brads straight thru the track....
Yeah, on the old bench work that I built myself, the nails went in no problem, but it was cheaper lumber too. I didn't build these shelves and they are good solid lumber. That's why I used them for my layout this time.


----------



## VegasN

Kloudbuster said:


> I'm still in the planning phase, going to be *atlas flex n scale*
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Man after my own heart.....


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> That's exactly how I do mine. Haha...no would never reuse. I've been doing woodworking for over 6 years now, so I can handle tools and such. In woodworking, if I ran into these issues, I would grab my brader and finish it off.......but, can't do that here, that brader would send those brads straight thru the track....
> Yeah, on the old bench work that I built myself, the nails went in no problem, but it was cheaper lumber too. I didn't build these shelves and they are good solid lumber. That's why I used them for my layout this time.


 Patience, Weedhopper.:eyes:


----------



## VegasN

weedhopper.......hilarious.......and more accurate than you might think....:smokin:


----------



## time warp

Remember Kung Fu? "Take the rail joiner from my hand".:laugh:

Actually it was Grasshopper.


----------



## VegasN

I remember Kung Fu very well. Watched it all the time. Created by Bruce Lee and stolen from him because he looked "too Chinese". I was heavily into Martial Arts when I was younger. I studied Tae Kwon Do for 7 1/2 years........but that was many moons and 40lbs ago.


----------



## jlc41

Yes, that was a good show, I like it when the bad guy's get theirs.


----------



## NAJ

The young guys are saying "huh" Whats Kung Fu have to do with a Grasshopper?

I remember watching the show when it was on in prime time. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

Yup, me too. And the original 1966 Batman series (with Adam West), and the original Star Trek from '66-'67, of course those 2 were in syndication.


----------



## VegasN

Small update of what I did today.....


----------



## NAJ

Playing With Trains...


----------



## jlc41

Talk about having your hands full, wow.


----------



## VegasN

Hands, head, garage.....all full. Only not full is my pockets:laugh:


----------



## jlc41

Am told it gets worse, or better depending on your prospective.


----------



## VegasN

I am hoping a little bit of both.....


----------



## jlc41

So the glass is both half full and half empty, nice.


----------



## VegasN

Yeah, kind of like "All things aside Mrs. Lincoln, how did you like the play?"


----------



## VegasN

I made this quick video tonight for a trailer for my youtube channel......


----------



## Magic

Like the sound track. 
Trains looking good.
Keep at it.

Magic


----------



## jlc41

Nice layout lots to work with. I like it. I not sure about the video.


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> I made this quick video tonight for a trailer for my youtube channel......
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVw4d_Sjh1I


----------



## VegasN

Magic said:


> Like the sound track.
> Trains looking good.
> Keep at it.
> 
> Magic


Thanks Magic!! Can't stop now. I'd never hear the end of how much time and money went into something just to drop it....


----------



## VegasN

jlc41 said:


> Nice layout lots to work with. I like it. I not sure about the video.


Thanks......I think......


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


>


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## jlc41

VegasN said:


> Thanks......I think......


What I didn't care for in the video was the breaks with the circle that goes around and round. I should have been more to the point in my 1st comment.


----------



## NAJ

While we are waiting for the next movie to start...


----------



## RonthePirate

*Warning! Warning!!*

This is an official warning from RonthePirate.

As of this weekend, I bought a videocamera. (It's in transit now)

The warning is, you will be inundated with videos of my layout.

Maybe even more than Vegas puts up.

Can't believe the cost of those has gone down so much. I bought a 16 MPixel 1080P 16X zoom for $31.95. 
NEW! 
had to buy the SD card separate, but still, that was only $17.00.
And I think it will be small enough to strap down on a flatcar for a road tour.


----------



## NAJ

RonthePirate said:


> This is an official warning from RonthePirate.
> 
> As of this weekend, I bought a videocamera. (It's in transit now)
> 
> The warning is, you will be inundated with videos of my layout.
> 
> Maybe even more than Vegas puts up.
> 
> Can't believe the cost of those has gone down so much. I bought a 16 MPixel 1080P 16X zoom for $31.95.
> NEW!
> had to buy the SD card separate, but still, that was only $17.00.
> And I think it will be small enough to strap down on a flatcar for a road tour.


Will very much be interested in seeing video of your layout.

Thing with Vegas though is that he constantly changes his mind and starts a new project and leaves you hanging on what happened to the old project. 
It's like watching a soap opera with numerous storylines and plot twists and then a cliff hanging season finale.
Keeps me on the edge of my seat wanting more.

Just hope he finishes something, I hate when you get interested in a show and then it gets cancelled. :rippedhand:


----------



## RonthePirate

Oh a true point there, NAJ. I still want to see how he's doing on the multiple layouts.
I still say, it looked like bunk beds!:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## NAJ

Since he is in Vegas odds are he will buy something else before he finishes what he has started.


----------



## 89Suburban

VegasN said:


> I made this quick video tonight for a trailer for my youtube channel......
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVw4d_Sjh1I


Cool video hoss.


----------



## VegasN

Oh you all know me so well......I keep outgrowing what I am doing.......gotta figure out how that happens.....


----------



## VegasN

89Suburban said:


> Cool video hoss.


Thank you sir! Cool Suburban.......passes anything but a gas station huh? I have a Ram V8....I know how ya feel....


----------



## VegasN

I guess a little back story is warranted.

I started this layout on a small 3 1/2' x 5' table in mine and my wife's bedroom. Worked on that for months. That obviously was not working out very well. Had to crawl in and out of bed. The layout was right next to it. I had a bedroom that no one was using.....so I snagged that room. Worked in there for almost a year, grew it to two levels (a.k.a. bunk beds). But working on the bottom level was very back breaking work. Couldn't hang with that. Then, someone needed the room. So it was either, seriously downsize and go back into my room, or I give up my woodshop and convert the garage into a layout room. So, that is where I am now.
But, this is it. If I want to expand from here, I have to either move, or build a separate building for it. So, if you want to see me finish something......well.....that you may have a very long wait for. I don't see this layout getting "finished" anytime soon. But stick around......this is the one......nowhere else to go from here, so it has to be it.


----------



## VegasN

Installed the salvaged lighted bumpers in the rail yard.


----------



## VegasN

Also was able to pick up the next turnout for the industry siding in the Industrial area,












The supply cars have moved up the mainline.......now........another turnout....


----------



## NAJ

I may have missed an episode...
Are there any running trains at this point or did I see that in a trailer for next season?


----------



## Magic

Moving right along there Vegas, progress is progress. 
Good to see somebody getting something done.

Magic


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> I may have missed an episode...
> Are there any running trains at this point or did I see that in a trailer for next season?



No NAJ, you are caught up. This layout is not running trains at the moment. This thread is now following my complete rebuild of my N scale layout. 
In the intro video for my youtube channel, is the N scale prior to me ripping it all out, stripping them, and tossing them, with a few clips of the new larger rebuild.
The trains I have running right now is my HO layout, and my temporary N scale trains.


----------



## 89Suburban

VegasN said:


> Also was able to pick up the next turnout for the industry siding in the Industrial area,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The supply cars have moved up the mainline.......now........another turnout....


I love the supply cars LOL. :thumbsup:


----------



## VegasN

Magic said:


> Moving right along there Vegas, progress is progress.
> Good to see somebody getting something done.
> 
> Magic


Thanks Magic! You are getting stuff done. Every locomotive in every area of the yard is certainly getting something done. Removed the thorn from your side. Much more comfortable from there.


----------



## VegasN

89Suburban said:


> I love the supply cars LOL. :thumbsup:


Thank you sir. I actually need to pick up another gondola for my trash pieces. Then once I get power to the track, I can add a locomotive to it.


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> Thank you sir. I actually need to pick up another gondola for my trash pieces. Then once I get power to the track, I can add a locomotive to it.


Power to the Track and Adding a Locomotive. 
Will that be the season finale and then I have to wait until October to see what happened?


----------



## VegasN

Sorry not moving fast enough for ya. Real life doesn't take a back seat to trains. Unfortunately......


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> Sorry not moving fast enough for ya. Real life doesn't take a back seat to trains. Unfortunately......


Did not mean it that way.

As stated earlier your thread/layout is like a TV show to me, never know what is going to happen or when, keeps me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## VegasN

Hopefully not too high off the ground. The producers of "As The Turntable Turns" are not responsible for any eye strains, anxiety episodes, ARES (Acute Rolling Eyes Syndrome), edge of chair slips, or any non-removable mental images.

Just fair warning......


----------



## VegasN

And since you are already in your chair (the edge of it at least).....

This video is actually from the weekend before last. Last weekends video is still in production.


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> And since you are already in your chair (the edge of it at least).....
> 
> This video is actually from the weekend before last. Last weekends video is still in production.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79felday2vM










:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## time warp

Onward.........through the Fog!:eyes:


----------



## jlc41

Did you say you were going to be busy??? Holy railroad kimosabi.


----------



## Magic

Vegas, looks like you've got your work cut out for yourself.
Keep on keeping on. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:

Looks to me like you might need a vacation. :goofball: 

May I suggest a visit to the "Biggest little city in the world."
And bring you video camera along.

Could take some great videos of some of the most interesting attractions here in No. Nevada.
Lake Tahoe, yes we have real water here in Northern Nevada. Over 400 inches of snow pack up there.

The Virginia and Truckee RR in Virginia City 
and of course the most famous of all the Magic RR here in Reno. :hah: :smilie_daumenpos:  

Seriously I should look into a video camera.

Magic


----------



## VegasN

I had a decent little camera when I was doing the woodworking videos. My son accidently knocked it off the bar and into a sink of dishwater......and no one knew it for over 15 minutes. So it was TOAST! Now I just use my phone and edit them in Windows Movie Maker.
Actually Magic, I am somewhat familiar with your frozen neck of the woods. My wife's biological mother lives in Sparks, my wife attended UNR, and I have been to Reno a couple of times.
You also have up north there the Nevada Northern Railway Museum.....that I NEED to visit! Totally makes the Southern Nevada Railway Museum look like a KidKraft train.


----------



## Magic

I haven't been there yet but would sure love to go.
From what I hear it's something special.
It's in Ely, pretty long trip from here.
Clear across the state.

Very good video from a phone.
Mine's a flip phone, no movies. 

Magic


----------



## VegasN

Yeah, the only downside to it. It's a bit of a drive for me too. I would like to save up some before Summer break and take a couple of days and take a road trip up there. I have to take that 90 minute train ride.


----------



## VegasN

I was actually going to go and spend a day at the Barstow CA. classification yard during this Spring Break, but, I spent that money on the Athearn BNSF Iron Horse set instead.......


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> I was actually going to go and spend a day at the Barstow CA. classification yard during this Spring Break, but, I spent that money on the Athearn BNSF Iron Horse set instead.......


I am sorry, I have to apologize up front but when I read that I was...


----------



## VegasN

Don't know how I am ever supposed to control these trains......the obviously control me.


----------



## VegasN

Here is progress up to this past week...


----------



## RonthePirate

*Happy Easter, Betz! *
*And all the people in Betzville.*

Got my video camera. What a nice piece for $32.00! Can't believe they're so inexpensive.
I was afraid of what I saw when I got it, though. Buttons......lots of buttons.
And indecipherable prompts on the screen. Ay yi yi, I'm going to have Hades trying to figure it out.

I have gotten some of it though. It took a sample video of my computer room And I could actually watch it without getting seasick.

But the real dark comedy is the instruction manual. Translated direct from Chinese. Example:
"Prevent the device from colliding with hard objects"

Cool thing is its size. If I'm correct, I will be able to mount it on a flatcar to take a video tour of my layout. I did that with my still pic camera (That will take a short video), but it ran out of room on the card too fast.​


----------



## VegasN

Happy Easter to you Ron, and the Pirate family. Yeah, these new devices are not American Friendly. Much like new cars, you have to be a computer tech to fix them.
Looking forward to seeing your vids!
Might I suggest, start a YouTube channel. It is so much easier to upload, organize, and share your videos.
I have one, it's called Po Woodworker


----------



## RonthePirate

Thanks!   Home-cooked roast turkey today.

Oh my, I need caffeine! I looked real quickly at what you typed, and i swear it said "Po Woodpecker".

Coffee.......coffee.........coffee..........

But that's a good idea. My guys on my website urged me to do that too. I am the editor of our magazine, so I'm sneaking an article in about my trains. It will be interesting to see what a hi-tech, young aged community thinks about model trains.

We have over 13,000 members now, and most are younger. You know the type that want video games rather than tangible things.


----------



## time warp

Happy Easter


----------



## RonthePirate

And the same to you and the family, T.W.


----------



## VegasN




----------



## 89Suburban

Good stuff Vegas, I am subscribed now. I am John H on YT.


----------



## NAJ




----------



## VegasN

Thanks Suburban!! Hopefully I won't disappoint or bore you.


----------



## VegasN

NAJ......you're a nut....a good nut, but a nut.


----------



## VegasN

This weeks Episode. Entitled "Triumph & Tragedy"


----------



## time warp

Oh, no! Put some kind of guard on there!


----------



## RonthePirate

Guess taking a lot of time off you miss things.
I had no idea Mr. Betz was ripping up the old layout and building what looks like all new.
That gets expensive. Not only in buying all the new stuff, but discarding all the old stuff, which cost a pretty penny.
Perhaps that is what keeps a lot of us from redoing our layouts more often.
The almighty dollar.

But from what I see in the last two videos, looks like you have really got it going much better this time around.
Second time is usually better for everyone and everything.

I now have my videocam. I did a video of my new line and some of the old line.
It's noisy, with the sound of big O scale wheels, but the video is not bad for a first attempt.
I'm gonna put it up in my thread, "Birth of a (Train) Nation.


----------



## VegasN

Yeah time, I'm going to extend that about two inches wider and put a Plexiglas fascia.

I guess you are a bit behind Ron. Yes, I was looking at so many other layouts that had things that I was saying, "Man, I wish I had done that." or "Dang, I should have....". I didn't like the materials I was using...just all around not satisfied. So......Betzville 4.0.


----------



## VegasN

With the loss of Santa Fe F7 #510, Milwaukee Road GP38-2 #365 has been called into service to pull the supply cars.


----------



## Magic

OOPS!  

Vegas you're really making some fine progress.
Looking Good. Keep up the good work.
Very big improvement over the old set up.

Magic


----------



## NAJ

You ran me through the emotional gambit, surprises coming, military base relocation, town flourishing with new industry, then...disaster strikes.
(I actually gasped)

I went from







to :laugh: to  to







to a BIG :smilie_daumenpos:

Love This Show!!! :appl:


----------



## 89Suburban

Good stuff Vegas keep it coming!


----------



## VegasN

Thanks guys! I do appreciate you following Betzville's rise, fall, and rise again. I hope you enjoy all the episodes of my journey.
I'll try and keep it fun.....


----------



## VegasN

Magic said:


> OOPS!
> 
> Vegas you're really making some fine progress.
> Looking Good. Keep up the good work.
> Very big improvement over the old set up.
> 
> Magic


Thank you Magic! So far I am happier with what I am putting together here. I need to stop thinking sooooo far ahead though. I can bog myself down with the overwhelming amount of work to do. I find myself thinking about an area, and how I'm going to do it when I am not anywhere near that point yet. Have to reign my self back in and stay on track (pun intended). Do this one step by step.....not just throw areas together just because I want them done.


----------



## VegasN

B.V.R.R. upper management dispatched a crew to investigate the wreck of SF #510 Last week.












Through thorough combing of the accident site, as well as video footage, and the locomotive itself, the team has determined the fault was severely unsafe track. B.V.R.R. Investigator, on condition of anonymity, was quoted as saying, "In all my year of doing this I have never seen such conditions of track as we have seen here today. A train had no business even being on this unfinished grade."

Our photographer, Al Lensman, caught these pictures of the affected track;


















The investigators findings will be handed over to the B.T.S.B. for further evaluation.


----------



## VegasN

Since the mainline was down for an investigation, we took this time to finish up the foundation work under the Industrial Area...


----------



## NAJ

First the Conrail accident on 3/10/17 and now this, what the heck is going on???


----------



## VegasN

Conrail accident?? 3/10?? What did I miss?


----------



## Overkast

Coming along nicely Vegas! Sorry for the loss of your loco though 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> Conrail accident?? 3/10?? What did I miss?


See...
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=73394&page=13

Post #123


----------



## jlc41

VegasN said:


> Thank you Magic! So far I am happier with what I am putting together here. I need to stop thinking sooooo far ahead though. I can bog myself down with the overwhelming amount of work to do. I find myself thinking about an area, and how I'm going to do it when I am not anywhere near that point yet. Have to reign my self back in and stay on track (pun intended). Do this one step by step.....not just throw areas together just because I want them done.


VegasN, I find myself doing the same thing, makes me crazy. But I like where your going with your progress. Sorry about the loco.


----------



## VegasN

Thanks Overkast. So far, I am much happier with this one. You know, the funny thing is, the biggest difference between this layout and my last 2 - patience.
I am taking my time, completing each step before I go on to the next one. Not rushing to get a scene landscaped.


----------



## VegasN

Ohhhh, I remember that accident now. The poor guy trapped under the boxcar....and walked away!! I commented on how tough the people in your town are......must be Russian.....


----------



## VegasN

Thanks jlc! It's hard sometimes to stay in the present with this hobby. I keep seeing what I picture it becoming.....and want it there now!!


----------



## 89Suburban

VegasN said:


> B.V.R.R. upper management dispatched a crew to investigate the wreck of SF #510 Last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through thorough combing of the accident site, as well as video footage, and the locomotive itself, the team has determined the fault was severely unsafe track. B.V.R.R. Investigator, on condition of anonymity, was quoted as saying, "In all my year of doing this I have never seen such conditions of track as we have seen here today. A train had no business even being on this unfinished grade."
> 
> Our photographer, Al Lensman, caught these pictures of the affected track;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The investigators findings will be handed over to the B.T.S.B. for further evaluation.


Whoever laid that track needs to be FIRED!!!!! :smilie_daumenneg::smilie_daumenneg: :cheeky4:


----------



## Lemonhawk

Looks like a whole new layout is the only correction possible


----------



## VegasN

It's used track.....crews hadn't made it to that section for repairs yet. 
The B.T.S.B. will determine whom is at fault.


----------



## Magic

It's a very bad omen when you have your very own Transportation Safety Board.

Magic


----------



## VegasN

Yes, that is very true......but, I have found......I think I need one.....


----------



## VegasN

Just for fun.....


----------



## NAJ

That was fun, Thanks.


----------



## VegasN

Probably more fun for me than the viewers though. I learned to make my train running videos a little shorter. Had to remind myself that others probably don't like watching our trains go around as much as we do ourselves. I have seen that on other peoples videos too. 14 minutes of a 2' circle of track with a 20 car consist......


----------



## 89Suburban

I always like watching your N trains run Vegas, keep them coming.


----------



## Overkast

89Suburban said:


> I always like watching your N trains run Vegas, keep them coming.


Ditto that 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Well suburban, you look like a pretty big guy......so if you say "keep 'em comin" I will keep them comin...........


----------



## VegasN

I forgot to upload and post this from last weekends work.


----------



## Magic

Good to see someone making progress. Well done.
Things going pretty slow on the Magic RR right now.

Magic


----------



## jlc41

That's the kind of progress I like, looking good. Am mired in details and signal wiring and Tortoise installs progress is real sloooow.


----------



## 89Suburban

Yay!


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> I forgot to upload and post this from last weekends work.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCIgqdk9Xew


Announcer, "This weeks episode of the BVRR will not be seen as we bring you this special program". 

"The BVRR will be seen next week at it's regular time".


----------



## NAJ

One quick question...

Do you have any little guys and gals yet?
I have 175 little people on my 4 x 6 layout, how many are you planning on to populate your town/facility?


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> One quick question...
> 
> Do you have any little guys and gals yet?
> I have 175 little people on my 4 x 6 layout, how many are you planning on to populate your town/facility?


I do. I have a bunch. Most are all in just a few poses. I also have a few sets of particular scenes, or poses. I showed some of them in previous posts.....not a lot though. My last two layouts never got to a point of fully populated.
As for how many I'm planning? Very good question! I have never really worked off of any real plans, just the plan to build a railroad. I would imagine, what I am picturing in my head.....it's going to be a lot of citizens.


----------



## VegasN

Magic said:


> Good to see someone making progress. Well done.
> Things going pretty slow on the Magic RR right now.
> 
> Magic


Oh it feels slow. This was a week ago.....nothing has changed since then. But, the weekend is coming.....on my way to Hobby Lobby, Home Depot, and Harbor Freight. It was only half a check this time, so getting only what I NEED to make progress on track/layout only.


----------



## VegasN

jlc41 said:


> That's the kind of progress I like, looking good. Am mired in details and signal wiring and Tortoise installs progress is real sloooow.


Oh man, I feel for ya! I can just imagine the tedious work involved in that. But, your slow progress will yield amazing results and you will have less problems and issues when you get them up and running. Which will allow your progress then to go much faster, as you won't be back-tracking, fixing issues.:appl:


----------



## VegasN

89Suburban said:


> Yay!


Thank you sir! Your enthusiasm is certainly motivating! Much appreciated.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> I do. I have a bunch. Most are all in just a few poses. I also have a few sets of particular scenes, or poses. I showed some of them in previous posts.....not a lot though. My last two layouts never got to a point of fully populated.
> As for how many I'm planning? Very good question! I have never really worked off of any real plans, just the plan to build a railroad. I would imagine, what I am picturing in my head.....it's going to be a lot of citizens.


Mine people started out just like the open spaces...
Need more buildings/structures to fill the void of open space and of course when new building takes place you need more people and before you know it you have a "boom" town with people hustling and bustling all over the place, and then you need places for them to eat and sit and...
It is a viscous circle that never ends and WE LOVE IT!!!


----------



## jlc41

Yes, it's an insidious disease that has no known cure expect to keep building. What a wonderful challenge. As you say NAJ I love it. VegesN, if only I didn't have to get under the layout I would not be bothered as much, but it does slooow you down. But persevere we shall.


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> Mine people started out just like the open spaces...
> Need more buildings/structures to fill the void of open space and of course when new building takes place you need more people and before you know it you have a "boom" town with people hustling and bustling all over the place, and then you need places for them to eat and sit and...
> It is a viscous circle that never ends *and WE LOVE IT!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yes.....yes, we do. No one understands it, heck, we don't even understand it......but we do.
> 
> It's an addiction, and the manufacturers are enablers.......


----------



## VegasN

jlc41 said:


> Yes, it's an insidious disease that has no known cure expect to keep building. What a wonderful challenge. As you say NAJ I love it. VegesN, if only I didn't have to get under the layout I would not be bothered as much, but it does slooow you down. But persevere we shall.


It's the only disease I can think of, or at least the only one I can mention here, that I don't think I want a cure for.

I feel ya....getting under the layout, for me, is not the problem.....it's getting back out from under it......:laugh:


----------



## VegasN

This weekends update.....it's kinda long......sorry.


----------



## NAJ

What will happen next week??? 
Will power be interrupted on the BVRR??? :dunno:
Will the UP make it out of the engine house??? :dunno:
Will the track joints get soldered and the track secured??? :dunno:
Will Prof. Fatterson make another appearance? 
Will the Joker, Riddler, Penguin, Mr. Freeze and Catwoman take over the town and high jack the railroad??? 
Well RailRoad fans...
Tune In Next Week, Same Rail Time, Same Rail Channel for the continuing saga of the...
BVRR, right here on MTF TV.


----------



## VegasN

You're hired as the channel narrator! Except it's Prof. Fatterson.......because he's a big 'ol 17lb cat. Or Fat Cat for short.


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> You're hired as the channel narrator! Except it's Prof. Fatterson.......because he's a big 'ol 17lb cat. Or Fat Cat for short.


Correction has been made, that Boo-Boo will be in the "Blooper" reel.


----------



## Magic

Glad you got it all worked out, sometimes you just feel like pulling out your hair.

Magic


----------



## time warp

No question it was the turnout, think of track as 2 pieces of wire. Nearly impossible to have track do that unless there's something shorting across.


----------



## VegasN

Magic said:


> Glad you got it all worked out, sometimes you just feel like pulling out your hair.
> 
> Magic


I know! And the hair is one thing I will NOT sacrifice for my trains.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> No question it was the turnout, think of track as 2 pieces of wire. Nearly impossible to have track do that unless there's something shorting across.


That's kind of what I figured. It was clearly acting like a short. Checked, rechecked and rearranged the wiring multiple times. The turnout, or that first piece of curved track coming off that turnout, had to be the issue. So I just replaced them both. And didn't need a feeder after all.
So great to see you pop in!!


----------



## VegasN

Got a bit accomplished today;

Got power to all of the engine facilities. Rearranged some of the buildings, got the main line behind the rail yard up to the other end of the rail yard, added the second level of the foam on the secret area at the east end of the rail yard, got a powered track up to the turntable, added an access track from the turntable to the fueling station. The engine facility area is ready to get soldered.










































Now, I move on to getting the rail yard inbound track up to the ladder, and adding the riser behind the rail yard for the passenger line. But I think I better go back and get some of the soldering done before I end up with a week of soldering.


----------



## VegasN

I just couldn't help myself.........


----------



## NAJ

We interrupt your regular scheduled Wednesday with Breaking News from Nevada...




VegasN said:


> I just couldn't help myself.........
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFqjEJ-ZIp8


Stay tuned to this channel for further updates as they occur.
Now back to your regularly scheduled Wednesday already in progress.


----------



## 89Suburban

I like the Spongebob screen pauses, fits your videos perfectly.


----------



## VegasN

89Suburban said:


> I like the Spongebob screen pauses, fits your videos perfectly.


Hmmm......not sure if that's good or not.....:laugh:


----------



## NAJ

In the next episode of the BVRR can we see you (face hidden to add to te mystery) eating a "Krabby Patty".

"Who lives in a pineapple next to the train..."


----------



## VegasN

I am sorry this is so late. Had some serious personal issues to deal with this past weekend, so absolutely no progress was made on the layout. This video is from the weekend before last and took me four days to edit. But, better late than never....


----------



## Magic

Good to see something moving on the ol' BVRR.
But I can see why you have your own safety board.  

What you might try is a very good track cleaning and also the wheels of the locos. 
Oil from your hands can get even new track pretty dirty.
Some 91% alcohol and get the turnout points good with a Q tip.

For test purposes you might make up a set of jumper wires and maybe track down your power issues. 
You can jump from known good track to iffy ones to test power.
Might just need more feeders. 
I'd put feeders on all the yard tracks and feed power from both ends of the turnouts.
Relying on turnout points for power can be a problem with so many in a row.
Keep em comin'

Magic


----------



## jlc41

What Magic said and I would add maybe servicing your locos that are giving you problems.


----------



## VegasN

Unfortunately, I can't service the locomotives myself as of yet, and there is no one (that I have found yet) that services them locally. The track issues are on the sections that are NOT new track. This whole rail yard is used track salvaged from my other layouts. The Main Line is all new.
So, I decided I will get my Main Line set first, run my buss and feeders, then go back and just replace the whole rail yard with new track, turnouts, and new feeders. Just stop messing with used track all together. 
As it stands now, this is all being run off of just one soldered feed going to the terminal block. I just learned the running a buss recently, so that will be done soon.


----------



## 89Suburban

VegasN said:


> I am sorry this is so late. Had some serious personal issues to deal with this past weekend, so absolutely no progress was made on the layout. This video is from the weekend before last and took me four days to edit. But, better late than never....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm0ZRpdaQSI


Keep poking away at it bro.


----------



## VegasN

Thanks man! Got to.


----------



## VegasN

Been down with a Summer Cold for a couple of days, but wanted this weekends work posted.....


----------



## Overkast

Thanks for the update Vegas, and hope you're feeling better. If you want to run trains on that mainline against that back wall, maybe you could just cut up some cardboard boxes to put up a temporary cardboard backing across it (until you're ready for a permanent solution) to protect trains in case they derail?


----------



## 89Suburban

Yeah man!!! Our forum N scale leader!!!


----------



## VegasN

Overkast said:


> Thanks for the update Vegas, and hope you're feeling better. If you want to run trains on that mainline against that back wall, maybe you could just cut up some cardboard boxes to put up a temporary cardboard backing across it (until you're ready for a permanent solution) to protect trains in case they derail?


I actually already have a permanent solution. I got a full sheet of thin wood, maybe enough for all my backdrops. My wife and I were going to cut them yesterday, but this dang cold hit....so, maybe in a few days.......


----------



## VegasN

89Suburban said:


> Yeah man!!! Our forum N scale leader!!!


I don't know about that.......


----------



## VegasN

I did manage to get out there a bit today. Just did a small op. session for two of the Industrial Center industries.

My very first ever Op. Session!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Magic

You're making some good progress Vegas, keep it up.
That's a much bigger layout than I though, looking good.
Op. sessions = Good

I know about colds, sure can do you in.

Magic


----------



## NAJ

Glad to see progress is moving forward. :thumbsup:

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## 89Suburban

VegasN said:


> I don't know about that.......


I'm just trying to keep your spirits up bud, love your videos and layout tinkering.


----------



## VegasN

Magic said:


> You're making some good progress Vegas, keep it up.
> That's a much bigger layout than I though, looking good.
> Op. sessions = Good
> 
> I know about colds, sure can do you in.
> 
> Magic


Thanks Magic. I was just thinking about you yesterday. Was wondering how you were, good to see you drop in! Tomorrow, if I feel up to it, I was going to get actual measurements of the layout because my sister was asking, and I don't know.....

Yes, colds suck. Something so small.....kicks our butts!


----------



## VegasN

89Suburban said:


> I'm just trying to keep your spirits up bud, love your videos and layout tinkering.


Oh, I didn't say I didn't like the name......:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Magic

Vegas 
Train time has become very short lately, real life getting in the way.
We are making some progress and I should have something to post in the couple o' days.

Sister huh, does she have clear nail polish?

Magic


----------



## VegasN

She did nails professionally for a short time, so she probably does. But, she lives in Arkansas, so using it might be an issue........


----------



## VegasN

Rough day here yesterday at the 'ol B.V.R.R.

I was feeling a little bit better so I spent some time in the train room. I was running another Op. Session (trying to get the industrial area finished up), and all of a sudden, in mid pull (actually push) my Milwaukee Rd. GP38-2 just stopped but was still making a whirring noise like it was stuck. Nothing on the track, no gaps, no raised connections, no turnout........so pulled her back (by hand) to the rail yard.....she is getting power, the light comes on, you can here and feel the motor spinning (very fast), but no motion from the wheels at all.......so off to the deadline she heads. That was B.V.R.R.'s second locomotive. She has been with us for a year and half....

Coincidentally enough, we had just acquired a UP GP40 just that morning. However, the UP GP40 is a Bachmann, the MR GP38-2 was a Kato.....not a fair exchange. So, I enlisted the UP GP40 to work the yard.......issue..it is a knuckle coupler locomotive. 99% of my cars are Rapido. I am down to 3 Rapido locomotives, and they either don't run, or are just too weak (they are Bachmanns). So, I go to change the coupler from a knuckle to one of the Rapidos that came with the locomotive.......OMG!......that opened Traindora's Box!! The Rail gods vented some steam on the town of Betzville....
Everything from that point on, fought me tooth and nail......so I got the coupler on, got the train connected, and got it to the last area of the Industrial Center (which you will see after this weekend)....But that took me hours to accomplish. Called it a day there.

So, let me fill you all in on our locomotive situation......but first.....

RIP Milwaukee Road GP38-2 #365....Feb. 2016 - June 2017


----------



## VegasN

OK, so here is my locomotive situation at B.V.R.R.

1. Bachmann GP40 (ZERT) - weak
2. Kato GP38-2 (Mlw.Rd.) - dead
3. Trix F7 (SF)................ - dead 
4. Kato RS11 (D&H)........ - dead
5. Bachmann F Unit (SF) - weak
6. Kato SD70MAC (Conr.) - GOOD
7. Kato SD40-2 (UP)....... - GOOD
8. German 50 Class 2-10-0 - dead
9. Japanese DD51........... - dead
10. Bachmann 0-6-0 (ATSF) - weak
11. Bachmann J Class (NW) - dead
12. Bachmann GP40 (UP) - weak
13. Life-Like GP38-2 (SF) - dead

That is what I am working with. So, in light of issues lately, we have decided on a few things....
#1 - NO MORE BACHMANN LOCOMOTIVES!!!
Their cars and buildings are fine.....just not messing with their locomotives anymore. They just do not have the quality I am looking for.

#2 - NO LONGER ACQUIRE LOCOMOTIVES I CAN NOT TEST!!
This obviously does not apply to any ebay purchases.

#3 - WHEN LOOKING FOR ANOTHER LOCOMOTIVE, REACH A LITTLE DEEPER IN THE COFFER!!
Stop looking for "bargain" locomotives.....they are NOT bargains.


----------



## NAJ

Sorry to hear about your loco issues.
I have 5 loco's that are in need of repair and do not know that I will ever feel the desire or have the ambition to get to them.

Not sure about the differences between N and HO, but...
I just recently purchased a brand new Bachmann DCC Ready HO NS GP38-2 and I am extremely pleased with it, very quiet and requires very little power to pull a 6 car consist (all cars are 55' - 60' scale) and since the purchase this loco has averaged 2-3 hours per night running time (5 days a week) and 7-8 hours per day running time this past week since I was home with absolutely no hiccups.

Other than that my only running loco's are an older (80's/90's?) Bachmann GE 23-7 (listed as a GP40) and an AHM Alco Century 424 which is very noisy and requires a lot more power to run (as all of the AHM's seem to do).

Hope you are able to find loco's that will run consistently well without having to break the bank.

Looks like a tax increase is coming for the citizens of Betsville NV.


----------



## VegasN

Not sure about their HO stuff, or their DCC ready/equipped. They may be better than their standard DC N scale stuff. Now, their N scale rolling stock? I love it! Excellent details. Plastic wheels, but that's an easy fix. Just the 5 that I have are very weak. They sputter a lot, don't pull much more than 5 maybe 6 cars, and are exceptionally noisy. And this has been on EZ Track (although flat EZ Track it does run better), old track and new Atlas track, they run rough on all of them. I think it's just their lack of pick ups, lack of gears, and weaker components on semi decent motors. I hear that Bachmann motors have a reputation of being good running motors. So it must be everything else they put on that motor. Kind of like putting a Ferrari motor on a Moped......doable, but you'll never get full potential from that motor. Just my opinion....


----------



## Magic

Sounds like you're going through what I did just a few weeks ago.
"Cheer up, things could be worse." Sure enough I cheered up and things got worse. :dunno: :dunno:

Hope you get it all sorted out and can start making progress again.
I'm not all that handy repairing locos so I just bit the bullet and went with all new ones and still have several dead ones.
Some of us are just not lucky.  

Oh by the way my Ferrari powered moped runs just great. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:

Keep at it, things will improve. (Do you have any hair left)

Magic


----------



## NAJ

Magic said:


> Keep at it, things will improve. (Do you have any hair left)
> 
> Magic


We will never know.
Part of the mystique of the BVRR videos is we never get to see a face or headshot.


----------



## VegasN

Never say never my friend......


----------



## jlc41

VegasN, maybe you should try getting some of your dead locos going. Seems to be tutorials you could refer to. Might not be that tough, unless of course you have already tried that route without success. Then again their is the possibility of maybe asking Time Warp, (the Wizard for help).


----------



## VegasN

Yeah, I do plan on that. But, I have more pressing matters on my plate (i.e. finish bench work, run buss, lay main line, put up back drops, set passenger line). Get those taken care of and I can chill a bit and work on car couplers, wheels, and trucks and tinker with a few locomotives. Looking forward to getting to that stage.....I will be a bit closer by the end of today, as will be revealed in the next update vid!!


----------



## RonthePirate

How's that railroad coming along there?


----------



## jlc41

You know what they say "how do you eat a 16 oz steak...one bite at a time". Looking good thus far.


----------



## VegasN

Being in the culinary field for over 30 years, I would take a 16 oz. steak, trim an oz. of fat off, remove 5 oz. of bone, and cook it down another 3 oz. leaving me only 7 oz. to deal with......


----------



## VegasN

Betzville Railroad's PR Dept. is back on schedule......


----------



## Magic

I think you have as much fun doing videos as you do running trains. :smilie_daumenpos:
Some very nice progress made and this is a much better layout than your first. :appl: :appl: :appl:
Experience pays off. :thumbsup:
Wiring is such fun isn't it? :smilie_daumenneg:

I saw hair so things can't be going that bad. 
But loco problems continue. :thumbsdown:

Magic


----------



## NAJ

:thumbsup: :appl:


----------



## VegasN

Magic said:


> I think you have as much fun doing videos as you do running trains. :smilie_daumenpos:
> Some very nice progress made and this is a much better layout than your first. :appl: :appl: :appl:
> Experience pays off. :thumbsup:
> Wiring is such fun isn't it? :smilie_daumenneg:
> 
> I saw hair so things can't be going that bad.
> But loco problems continue. :thumbsdown:
> 
> Magic


hehe.....yeah, I've enjoyed doing videos for years. And I mean YEARS....used to do a family video every year. Then did woodworking videos for a bit, and now these. Much better subject I think......

Thank you sir! Yeah, I consider the first layout a lesson in what NOT to do for a fun, reliable layout. My second one, was a lesson in how much room even N scale will need to accommodate even half of what I want in a layout. Yes, experience is everything! No, wiring is many adjectives, fun is NOT one of them 
As for the hair.....blood....no problem, done that. sweat, oh yeah, lots of that. tears.....not as of yet, but would be willing to pay that. Now, the hair.......sorry......the trains can not have that. We be fighting.......:smokin:


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> :thumbsup: :appl:


Thank you fine sir. You're one of the people I think about when I post a video......


----------



## VegasN

Got a little progress done....

Got the Freight Main Line run out of the Industrial Center and into the town area...



















Also ran it around, glued the first layer of foam, and started the second level of Betzville Loop (a.k.a. Betzachapi Loop)...


----------



## RonthePirate

Mike, I still have some of the old style couplers around. I will bring a few Monday.
I gotta figure out which springs, plates, housings, etc go with those couplers.


----------



## 89Suburban

Nice!


----------



## NAJ

I see your new Bachmann UP is pulling your consist, is it actually running on the laid track or just looking pretty for the camera?


----------



## VegasN

RonthePirate said:


> Mike, I still have some of the old style couplers around. I will bring a few Monday.
> I gotta figure out which springs, plates, housings, etc go with those couplers.


Sounds perfect! Looking forward to Betzville's first tourist!!

Got to get the town cleaned up this weekend....


----------



## VegasN

89Suburban said:


> Nice!


Thank you sir.....made some excellent progress today. I'll show you soon.....


----------



## Overkast

Hey Vegas, nice to see some gluing action going on... that's good progress. What's your plan to fill in the gaps between the foam boards?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> I see your new Bachmann UP is pulling your consist, is it actually running on the laid track or just looking pretty for the camera?


Both.....it is pulling the supply train, AND she does look pretty doing it....


----------



## VegasN

Overkast said:


> Hey Vegas, nice to see some gluing action going on... that's good progress. What's your plan to fill in the gaps between the foam boards?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nothing, until I get it all built up and shaved down, Any gaps will be either blended into a ravine, covered over with plaster cloth, filled with gap filler foam, or covered with another layer of foam. Won't know which solution until I am done shaping the scene(s).
**you're not supposed to notice that:laugh:**


----------



## Overkast

VegasN said:


> **you're not supposed to notice that**


LOL, sorry dude!! FWIW, I recommend sculptamold to fill in large gaps and Flex-n-fill for cracks.

Let the sculptamold partially harden and then smooth-out the surface with wet cloth or fingers (credit goes to CTValleyRR on that one).

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

haha. Just messin' with ya! Yeah, sculptamold is in the plans. Once I get everything all set and how I want it looking, I'll add the scultamold to the mountain bases, any cracks and maybe the tops of mountains......we'll see.
I credit mine to DJ at djstrains on YouTube.


----------



## RonthePirate

VegasN said:


> Sounds perfect! Looking forward to Betzville's first tourist!!
> 
> Got to get the town cleaned up this weekend....


Yeah sweep up all the old working girls laying around........
Michael, I looked and looked, but I can't find what I did with that box I have that contains all the trucks, couplers, springs, etc.
It's one of those flat, partition boxes made of clear plastic.

But I did find some parts you may like and/or need. 
See you Monday.


----------



## time warp

Glad you're making good headway, Vegas. I just can't keep up on all the videos, they absolutely wipe out my data.
Hope you have a good visit with Ron, let us know if law enforcement gets involved!


----------



## VegasN

If they are "working" girls, they shouldn't be just laying around.

Yup, got to make the town presentable for tourist season! I am hopefully going to have the Betzhachapi Loop finished up for you. I'm sorry I won't have a full loop to show you. Don't really have any trains running fully at this moment.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> Glad you're making good headway, Vegas. I just can't keep up on all the videos, they absolutely wipe out my data.
> Hope you have a good visit with Ron, let us know if law enforcement gets involved!


Sorry about the data usage. I'll post more still photos for you.
No.....my days of tangling with law enforcement are over!
I fought the law, and the law won, is an understatement.....


----------



## VegasN

Here is this weeks update a bit early....


----------



## VegasN

For our data challenged members....

Got the bench work all finished, got the back drops put up....


















Got Betzhachapi Loop all glued down, ready to start setting up the military base. Starting plotting out a downtown...

















Added a UP gondola to my UP supply train. Replacing the Burlington scrap car.
But the guy I bought it from had glued ballast into it, so that was kind of a pain to get out. But, now I have a pile of ballast for the track maintenance....


----------



## RonthePirate

Time warp, would you suggest my wife and I wear hazmat suits?

That's the good and bad thing about all that storage space under your layout.
The good thing is, you have all that storage space,which is great.
The bad thing is, all that storage space looks bad.
I hung towels in front of the storage space.


----------



## Magic

Nice progress Vegas, looking good.
I just did the same thing to all my storage space, now I can't find anything.

Magic


----------



## jlc41

Nice progress Vegas. You will be busy for a long while. Thanks for posting. Hey Magic, I tend to have the same problem after I clear the deck so to speak . My wife keeps telling me I never put anything back. I keep telling her I know exactly where everything is


----------



## VegasN

thanks guys.
Yeah, the underneath doesn't look great but it will have a curtain around it, but that will have to wait until I am back to work.
My biggest issue is finding things when it's all messy. Of course, there are the times, like my caulking cap.....lost it, suddenly found it one day, said, "well I better put it here so I don't loose it again".......darned if I remember where that "here" is.......


----------



## NAJ

Making good progress, this must be what it was like in the old west as small towns prospered, people flocked to the town and it grew and grew...
Well you did not reach that part yet but my imagination has.

Important visitors coming from the big city, saw that episode on the Andy Griffith show.
Don't let the slick city folk try to dazzle you with their BIG _Fancy_ words. 

All of your items in storage had my OCD working Overtime causing me emotional turmoil.

I certainly hope that your Municipality is different than others.
"All of the construction and benchwork for the BVRR is finished".
They spent 8 month's on a road here putting in new water and gas pipes, widening and then repaving only to dig it up again a month later...obviously an OOPS, hope you do not have any OOPS.

Lovin the Southern Pacific with the rail joiners.
Does Betsville have its own rail joiner manufacturing facility or is it manufactured else where and transported to Betsville by the railroad?


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> Making good progress, this must be what it was like in the old west as small towns prospered, people flocked to the town and it grew and grew...
> Well you did not reach that part yet but my imagination has.
> 
> Important visitors coming from the big city, saw that episode on the Andy Griffith show.
> Don't let the slick city folk try to dazzle you with their BIG _Fancy_ words.
> 
> All of your items in storage had my OCD working Overtime causing me emotional turmoil.
> 
> I certainly hope that your Municipality is different than others.
> "All of the construction and benchwork for the BVRR is finished".
> They spent 8 month's on a road here putting in new water and gas pipes, widening and then repaving only to dig it up again a month later...obviously an OOPS, hope you do not have any OOPS.
> 
> Lovin the Southern Pacific with the rail joiners.
> Does Betsville have its own rail joiner manufacturing facility or is it manufactured else where and transported to Betsville by the railroad?



That is weird that you would mention that.....I thought I was just being nerdy, but I have been picturing the same thing. Each forward area I move the track into, starts springing up. Like a town growing around the railroad......Love it!

Yes, our visitors was fun! Enjoyed the company. It was nice to have guests that are over the age of 20 something, for a change. And it was awesome showing someone around town that doesn't see it everyday.

I feel ya on the emotional turmoil. I don't even have OCD, and all this stuff in storage is killing me! But at least now it's all organized, like items in the same place. Not scattered about...

Ha! No, Betzville Municipalities Aren't a premature "Mission Accomplished" Administration. We are very careful as to what we report to our (non)residents. Trying not to be like Vegas.....constant road work being done all over town, and nothing ever getting any better.....we have bumper stickers here with an orange construction cone and says "Nevada State Flower"..... Being very careful with each section laid, to check everything before I move on. Of course, it is impossible for me at my level to pre-anticipate _every_ contingency that I my encounter, but, we are setting track thoughtfully, testing it diligently before moving on.

Thanks on the SP gondola. That one was in a box 'o trains I picked up somewhere. There was two of them. One empty, and one with a coal load. This one, however, tilts a bit to one side. So when the main line is set, and I redo the track maintenance department, going to pull her in and see what that is all about.
Everything at this time is shipped in by rail. The Industrial Center is almost up and running....then manufacturing will come to Betzville!!

Oh, by the way, it Bet*Z*ville........Betz is our last name....it's German. No, the name of the town has nothing to do with Vegas or gambling.....it's my last name. Perfect name for Vegas though, wouldn't you say?:smokin:


----------



## jlc41

Veagas, and here I thought Betzville was a clever play on the name for a railroad in a gaming town and it is that.


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> 1)That is weird that you would mention that.....I thought I was just being nerdy, but I have been picturing the same thing. Each forward area I move the track into, starts springing up. Like a town growing around the railroad......Love it!
> 
> 
> 2)I feel ya on the emotional turmoil. I don't even have OCD, and all this stuff in storage is killing me! But at least now it's all organized, like items in the same place. Not scattered about...



1)This is what I see when I see your layout progressing and the talk of towns and industry springing up with the railroad.







2)Be glad you do not have OCD.
Even my stuff that is stored away has to be stored neatly and organized (inside and outside) or it creates anxiety and bothers me to no end until it is corrected.


----------



## jlc41

NAJ, thanks for posting video. Very interesting and informative.


----------



## NAJ

jlc41 said:


> NAJ, thanks for posting video. Very interesting and informative.


I watched the entire series "America,The Story Of Us" a few years back on the History Channel.


----------



## VegasN

It looks like a good show. Wouldn't mind seeing it. I'll have to check and see if it's on Netflix, or Hulu.......


----------



## RonthePirate

RonthePirate here, checking in from a personally guided tour of Betzville, by none other than the owner/mayor/dog catcher/fireman/policeman/trashman himself, Michael Betz.

I found it to be an extremely pleasant experience! Refreshments were served upon arriving by a charming and pretty Mrs. Betz.
My wife was immediately taken hostage by the lady of the house, and a Lady's Club was begun.
Of which i promptly exited!

I was taken by Michael to Betzville itself. A charming community, still under construction of course. And everything seemed to fall right into place.
That is, everything is well thought out. The yard is in a totally useful place, and everything in the yard is also well placed.

The businesses are still in debate, which will win the bidding to be included there. I do say, I am sure the brewery will be guaranteed a place!

Track is in various stages of completion. Some of the major loops and areas have not yet been laid down, but it isn't far off.
What is down is again nicely thought out. Good radius curves, gentle grades, with a military base to help, and even a dragon to protect the lands.

This reporter will be most happy to go visit the Wonderful World of Betz in the near future. I and Georgeann (my wife) were treated like visiting diplomats. I look forward to the day Mr. Betz and company come south to visit my railroad.
Ice cold drinks, treats and a air conditioned train room await you.


----------



## VegasN

You are way too kind sir. The visit was awesome! Will, for sure be making the trek (possibly mid July, on our way to Sedona), to visit your railroad! *in fact, you are mentioned in my next update video*

Ahhh.....air conditioned train room.....(cue dream sequence music)


----------



## time warp

RonthePirate said:


> RonthePirate here, checking in from a personally guided tour of Betzville, by none other than the owner/mayor/dog catcher/fireman/policeman/trashman himself, Michael Betz.
> 
> I found it to be an extremely pleasant experience! Refreshments were served upon arriving by a charming and pretty Mrs. Betz.
> My wife was immediately taken hostage by the lady of the house, and a Lady's Club was begun.
> Of which i promptly exited!
> 
> I was taken by Michael to Betzville itself. A charming community, still under construction of course. And everything seemed to fall right into place.
> That is, everything is well thought out. The yard is in a totally useful place, and everything in the yard is also well placed.
> 
> The businesses are still in debate, which will win the bidding to be included there. I do say, I am sure the brewery will be guaranteed a place!
> 
> Track is in various stages of completion. Some of the major loops and areas have not yet been laid down, but it isn't far off.
> What is down is again nicely thought out. Good radius curves, gentle grades, with a military base to help, and even a dragon to protect the lands.
> 
> This reporter will be most happy to go visit the Wonderful World of Betz in the near future. I and Georgeann (my wife) were treated like visiting diplomats. I look forward to the day Mr. Betz and company come south to visit my railroad.
> Ice cold drinks, treats and a air conditioned train room await you.


 Hey Ron, glad you had a nice visit. Its always interesting visiting with other railroaders and seeing different ideas and viewpoints, as well as just sharing the enjoyment of the hobby. Sorry I didn't respond to your earlier post, I haven't gotten any alerts in a while and missed some things.
I had the pleasure last year of meeting Kelpieflyer and wife (from Greenwood,IN) for a brief visit and also visiting with Roger Hensley from Anderson, IN and enjoying a tour of his layout. I wish I was able to meet more MTF folk.


----------



## VegasN

The good thing about the internet.......meet people from everywhere.
The bad thing about the internet.........everybody is everywhere......


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> The good thing about the internet.......meet people from everywhere.
> The bad thing about the internet.........everybody is everywhere......


If it helps, I am not everywhere, I am only here. :goofball:


----------



## VegasN

Got a lot accomplished yesterday.

Capped off the buss wires, hooked them up so now my buss is powered!! After running the only feeder I have to the buss (12G solid wire), the whole thing seemed to pick up more power. 
Relocated the Intermodal/Transfer Station from it's proposed location to where the junk/scrap yard was. Then moved the scrap yard across the tracks to where TBA 2 was located. TBA 2 has now been moved into the downtown area and will be our Fire Dept.
Also redesigned the downtown area, leaving me room for a whole 'nother block!! 
Started setting out the residential area, set up the farm area....busy track crew yesterday. Will be back at it today!!

Here are some sneak peek pics....


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> If it helps, I am not everywhere, I am only here. :goofball:


Hmm......that's weird.......I'm here, and I don't see you.....
Are you here, or are you _right_ here?


----------



## RonthePirate

VegasN said:


> Hmm......that's weird.......I'm here, and I don't see you.....
> Are you here, or are you _right_ here?


He's right behind you..........quick! Look out!

This is nice now, Michael. Now, when you post update pics, I can actually see in my mind how it really looks. Gives a better perspective.

And TW, yes, it's always fun to do that. Been wanting to get up there for awhile, just never had the time.
Good thing we came when we did. Monday is supposed to be 119 and Tuesday 121 by us.
I ain't goin' anywhere in that stuff!


----------



## NAJ

RonthePirate said:


> Ice cold drinks, treats and a air conditioned train room await you.





RonthePirate said:


> Monday is supposed to be 119 and Tuesday 121 by us.
> I ain't goin' anywhere in that stuff!


Except to the above mentioned train room. 

BTW Vegas, Lovin your Gas/Service Station.


----------



## RonthePirate

time warp said:


> Hey Ron, glad you had a nice visit. Its always interesting visiting with other railroaders and seeing different ideas and viewpoints, as well as just sharing the enjoyment of the hobby. Sorry I didn't respond to your earlier post, I haven't gotten any alerts in a while and missed some things.
> I had the pleasure last year of meeting Kelpieflyer and wife (from Greenwood,IN) for a brief visit and also visiting with Roger Hensley from Anderson, IN and enjoying a tour of his layout. I wish I was able to meet more MTF folk.


Oh it was a great visit! Michael and company is so hospitable.

The big drawback of being a world wide entity. On my website, I started talking to a guy that we share so much in common you would think it was a separated at birth thing.
Well I seriously doubt that, because he lives in London proper.
But he and I are best buds online. We would love to meet, but alas, that common denominator called money gets in the way.


----------



## VegasN

Yeah, I know the feeling. Had a friend in Australia on an art site I was on for a couple of years. Would have love to have met......but, she remained my "pond mate".....seeing as how she lives on the other side of the pond......


----------



## VegasN

Thank you NAJ. The gas station, now called Phil Upp's, was courtesy of timewarp awhile back. But, right after he sent it to me, I tore down the old layouts and started this one. Just pulled it out of storage and found a home for it......I love it!


----------



## VegasN

Got a pretty fair amount of work done yesterday....


I decided I didn't like the tunnel road between the military base and the farm. So I went ahead and cut the top off and made it a canyon. However, the only two bridges I had that spanned the canyon, I have other plans for, so I took three of the truss bridges I have, and made 1 double bridge, spans the gap perfectly....










Got the track run to the mountain area....










Stacking a "mountain" of foam.....literally......










Set up the mine. I wanted through tracks for this, but just did not have enough room....










And last, but certainly not least......THE FREIGHT MAINLINE IS COMPLETE!!!!!!!











Now, I have about a week of gluing, and at least of month of track testing, tweaking, feeding, securing, soldering....
And (after a little break from track work) I start figuring out the passenger line.....


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> Thank you NAJ. The gas station, now called Phil Upp's, was courtesy of timewarp awhile back. But, right after he sent it to me, I tore down the old layouts and started this one. Just pulled it out of storage and found a home for it......I love it!


Phil Upp's...I get it!!! That's Good. :laugh:

TW seems to have a knack for finding the right stuff for folks, sent me my crane.
Is he doing better, hope so, makes me sad.


----------



## time warp

Looking better Vegas! Get a loop going so you can run trains and dream.


----------



## RonthePirate

Maybe I'm being too critical, but Mike, the way your mountains are stacking, you're going to have nothing but plateaus and mesas.
That's great in Monument Valley, but I don't know if that's where Betzville is located.

You gotta make some peaks. Or at least round off the tops of some of those mountains.
Or is that a step that just hasn't materialized yet?


----------



## time warp

MB peaked years ago Ron, he's getting older now.


----------



## RonthePirate

:appl::appl::appl:
:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Good one, Rodney.


----------



## time warp

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## VegasN

Ron: Oh ye of little faith. This is just the construction phase. Just getting the elevations set so I can get a full loop of track going. Just stay tuned my friend.....

Time: The main freight line loop is complete!! Tested the whole thing....the Kato SD40-2 does beautifully! The Bachmann GP40 complains about every little tiny issue.....winey baby of a locomotive. 

In fact, I'll be putting out a few videos back to back because now that the freight line is set, I have a weeks worth of gluing, soldering, and tweaking ahead of me before I can move on to the passenger line. So, the videos for all that won't be long, and be spaced out a bit more.


----------



## VegasN

Oh, and by the way, I peaked, liked it so much.......never left the peak.


----------



## VegasN

Here is Episode 10. This is the first of two to be released back to back.


----------



## VegasN

You already have some stills of this update.....


----------



## Overkast

Wow, tons of progress here Vegas! It's great to see you in the terrain building phase now... love the elevation changes you have planned. Looking great man.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RonthePirate

You're more than welcome, Michael! Glad you could use the goodies.


----------



## VegasN

Thank you Overkast! Wait till you see the next video........you would think I invested in Owens-Corning..........

Ron: No, thank *you*. Because of those turnouts, I was able to complete my freight mainline!!


----------



## time warp

Vegas, you better plan on a station at Pirate Junction to thank ol' Ron!


----------



## 89Suburban

Nice work Vegas, thanks for the video updates.


----------



## VegasN

Thanks for following along......I appreciate people who know the hobby involved in the build.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> Vegas, you better plan on a station at Pirate Junction to thank ol' Ron!


haha......see what I can squeeze out.......


----------



## VegasN

Ooppss......this was supposed to be the second video in the back to back series, but.....I forgot......sorry. 

So here is Betzville Rebuild Ep. 11;






Celebration day!!!! (except now some tedious work begins)


----------



## jlc41

VegasN, holymoly the posibillities are ends for details. You will be bust for ever. Nicely done.


----------



## VegasN

Thank you jlc!

Yeah, as I am laying the track in each area, and as I am building up the elevations, my mind is racing with a ton of thoughts; "I could put that there" "I can mold these in here" "oh man, I can do this/that". Too many sometimes. Have to keep myself focused. Stay on the task at hand.


----------



## jlc41

VegasN, I meant to say busy forever, lol.


----------



## NAJ

Are your video's available on Netflix?
I do not have time right now to watch 28 minute video's but in September when I go into 80% retirement I can watch back to back episodes to get caught up.


----------



## 89Suburban

Man I stayed up until past midnight watching this, waiting for the first roundy round train test and you are MAKING ME WAIT!!!!!!!!!????????

LOL great job man!!!! Looking forward to the next video!


----------



## VegasN

jlc41 said:


> VegasN, I meant to say busy forever, lol.


Busy or Bust....either one works for this hobby...:laugh:


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> Are your video's available on Netflix?
> I do not have time right now to watch 28 minute video's but in September when I go into 80% retirement I can watch back to back episodes to get caught up.


Netflix isn't offering what I am willing to take, so, not at this time.
80% retirement....mmmmm.....sounds nice! Hopefully by September, I'll have something good for you to look at.


----------



## VegasN

Your crazy Sub......

Wait no more my friend. Wait no more.....









Since I screwed up and forgot to put the last two out back to back, I'll do these ones. So this brings you all current up to this past Saturday. Yesterdays work will be on the next video.

Enjoy!


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> Netflix isn't offering what I am willing to take, so, not at this time.
> 80% retirement....mmmmm.....sounds nice! Hopefully by September, I'll have something good for you to look at.


Just in case you were wondering what 80% retirement is...
Early SS but still need to work 10-15 hours a week to supplement my income but being retired/part time I get to name my availability to work which does not include Evenings/Nights Saturdays, Sunday's, Monday's, Holidays, Black Friday, etc with at least two weeks vacation each year (Week of Memorial Day, Week between Christmas and New Years.)


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> Just in case you were wondering what 80% retirement is...
> Early SS but still need to work 10-15 hours a week to supplement my income but being retired/part time I get to name my availability to work which does not include Evenings/Nights Saturdays, Sunday's, Monday's, Holidays, Black Friday, etc with at least two weeks vacation each year (Week of Memorial Day, Week between Christmas and New Years.)


So, you'll be working April 23rd, July 17th, and September 30 of leap years?


----------



## Magic

I see trains running in a circle. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: Congrats Vegas.

It's amazing how much work is involved in getting a toy train to go in a circle, even if it is a convoluted one. :appl: :appl:

Are you going to have a Golden Spike celebration? :dunno:

Magic


----------



## VegasN

You know, funny you should ask that. I was actually considering painting the top of a track nail a yellow oxide, and placing a small plaque, or marker in that spot.
But, that is all torn apart at the moment. Gluing down all that foam and ran out of liquid nails.

Tell me about it!! It took a tad over 4 months just to get an unsoldered, unsecured mainline loop.....UP could have laid miles of real track in 4 months!!


----------



## VegasN

Well.....I think I am done with this. I just can't take the high level of frustration, the endless demands for more and more money. Unreliable crap. Just can't do it anymore.

My brand new Bachmann UP locomotive that I just got a couple of months ago, just died today. It gets power, light comes on, you can feel the power running thru the motor....it just will not budge....not an inch.

The more I put into this, the more I try to do it the "right" way, the more problems I have, the more issues I encounter, the more money it requires. Now, out of 13 locomotives, I have 5 that run! And only 2 that run good. None of my cars will connect to my only two decent running locomotives. I now have NO locomotive to work the yard, or pull my supply train.

Just can't do it anymore!!

A little over a year and half, three layouts, and over $3000 later, I have nothing running! Cut my losses and bail before I end up in the poor house with a 10' x 20' knick-knack.


----------



## time warp

Time to reboot! Don't give up now, we've all been there. There was a time in my life when EVERY engine I had died. I ended up with one 4 wheel diesel switcher. I figured out what worked for me, and it's been working ever since. That's why I stay with the old stuff I have, it works!


----------



## NAJ

You are referring to all N gauge loco's, correct?

Maybe move to HO, put together something small and simple for now and enjoy it for awhile.


----------



## Magic

Man Vegas sorry to hear this.
I hit that same brick wall a few weeks ago so I know how you feel.

I'd say step back for a few days but if you're like me I can't let it go
till I solved the problem. 

Hopefully it'll turn out to be something simple like a bit of foam in the gears
or something like that. Wouldn't take much to lock up an N scale loco.

Magic


----------



## jlc41

Vegas, I too am sorry to hear of your frustration. However maybe a little work on some buildings or scenery to clear your mind. Or in my case help me analisy whats going on. As been said we all have run into the "WALL". Take a breather it will help you solve your delima. After all that is one heck of a layout you got going.


----------



## 89Suburban

I feel your pain bro, every N Bachman I purchased new or used turned out to be a POS, very disappointing and frustrating. I am very mechanically inclined and nothing I could do would get them running right. I had a brand new one last 2 weeks. I got p'd off at it and gave it to my nephew to drag around on the floor. 

Pick up some used Kato engines, you won't regret it. I bought one from a member here for $30 and found a used one at my local train shop for $30 and they run beautiful. If I had an extra one I would donate it to you to keep you going. If I come across another deal I will let you know. You made such a nice layout I would hate to see it get torn apart and I love following along in your videos. And I hope to someday have a layout like yours so I am following everything you are doing.


----------



## JNXT 7707

Hey Vegas, TW is right - we've all been there - sometimes it feels like the harder you push, the harder it pushes back!
Take a step back and take a breather...and look at the amazing progress you have made. I just watched your last video and all I could think is that it's going to be an amazing layout. But yeah, with all good things come these periods of trial and tribulation.


----------



## VegasN

**exhale**

Ok, I had a small meltdown, ranted, raved, jumped up and down, yelled, screamed, kicked the neighbors dog (which is a joke, cause he is NOT a small dog), walked away from it, and haven't touched it in two days.......so, just to see what would happen, I put the locomotive back on the track....and the darn thing moves......just as suddenly as it stopped, it started again. Go figure. And it was really dead.....tried it in a few spots, nothing. Took the shell off, looked inside, nothing odd. 
I just hope this is not an indication of an impending problem. Maybe it was just a hiccup. Maybe the 110+ temps overheated it......
And with all the words of encouragement........I am still plugging away. 

Thank you all for calming me down, leveling my head. I do appreciate that.
And 89Sub......you are way too kind my friend, but I am extremely humbled by your appreciation of my passion. Your comment had a huge impact on me.....thank you my friend.


----------



## Magic

Great to see things have smooth out Vegas. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:
At 110° I have trouble running. :goofball:

A good rant does a world of good sometimes.

Magic


----------



## NAJ

Welcome Back from this :goofball: to this .

I live :goofball: everyday.

Just remember, if "one" loco stops running you can still build the town and replace/repair the loco later on.

I was feeling all types of anxiety over the numerous AHM loco's I have that do not run and then I realized, I only need one loco to run well, the rest just sit there and look pretty.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Glad to hear things are better now. Having a passion for something means having strong feelings for it. Sometimes those feelings are of frustration, but hopefully the good feelings of accomplishment and pride in your work will overwhelm those occasional frustrations.

Mark


----------



## time warp

Serenity NOW!!!!!:laugh:. Pay heed to the wise advice that has been offered, grasshopper. If the Kato's are running good, find more Kato's. I always heard those old Arnold GP 9 and GP 7 locos were really tough too (somebody else re released them some time back, maybe you N guys would know). I get rid of poor running equipment, life is DEFINITELY too short!


----------



## VegasN

Yeah, I think when I go back to work in August, I am going to start upgrading my fleet of power. And my controller. But, I was hoping to get all of my track work (freight and passenger) done before I go diverting investment funds to upgrading my fleet.

And, I decided awhile ago that I was going to stick with Kato locomotives from now on, but I went to HobbyTown to pick up an order, and they had this shiny new Bachmann GP40 in UP on sale for $49.99, and I have $5.00 off coupons making it a $45 locomotive. Couldn't pass it up. But......you get what you pay for I guess......


----------



## JNXT 7707

It's odd, because in recent years Bachmann has (at least in the HO world) redeemed itself from the "bad old days" that still plague their reputation. 
I know absolutely zero about N-scale locomotives, but yeah I'd say if you find a brand that is reliable such as Kato, stick with it. The extra bucks are worth the avoidance of frustration.


----------



## RonthePirate

time warp said:


> Time to reboot! Don't give up now, we've all been there. There was a time in my life when EVERY engine I had died. I ended up with one 4 wheel diesel switcher. I figured out what worked for me, and it's been working ever since. That's why I stay with the old stuff I have, it works!


At least you had some hope. You should have felt the frustration I did when my switcher hit a open turnout. CRASH. It found the floor, 42 inches down.

Why oh why do they make trucks out of PLASTIC?? It may still have been in one piece if it was metal.
But I did manage to piece it back together. I got a matching truck from The Train Engineer, in Las Vegas.

The coupler mount broke. You would cringe if you saw my repair job. Funny thing is, it holds together, and has done so for maybe eight months. Even with switching, coupling and uncoupling.

One good thing about Big ol' O scale. It's big enough to work on. You can see the parts. And big fingers aren't a negative.

Oh edit: haha, the heat wave has caused me only one casualty. A lamppost is now bent like a fishhook!
That one bent because it had added weight of streetsigns on one side of it.


----------



## time warp

Is that what are known as"acceptable losses"?


----------



## RonthePirate

time warp said:


> Is that what are known as"acceptable losses"?


 Well, maybe in some circles. To me it was "Challenge accepted".
I am not gonna lose a less than year old engine to a dumb thing I did. And being very, very cheap, no tight is a better term, I would hate myself to just give up.

Really, TW, the fixes were easy, it was just figuring them out that took forever. Like how to drill holes for the coupler mount into a plate that had broken off.
Solved by securing a new plate in its place. Then just mount the coupler.

Hehe, an acceptable loss would be my lamppost!


----------



## VegasN

yeah, at my early stage of collecting, not many "acceptable" losses as of yet. Maybe when I have boxes and bins of locomotive and rolling stock parts, I will be more equipped to deal with losses that don't have to be permanent provided you have the means to repair it. At this time, I do not. Every locomotive I have in N scale are singles.....no back ups or parts donors yet. Someday......

And I am at a precarious spot right now, I can not afford to lose any more locomotives.


----------



## RonthePirate

Oh, so you're not one of the lucky ones that have a rental condo just for spare parts.
I am almost the same. Unfortunately, you never need those parts......EVER.
Till one day you do! And you saved it, you know you did.....
Honey, what do you mean you threw that out??
Didn't I tell you I would need that someday?

Just save stuff, Mike. That's all I do. Then I weed out the totally useless from the maybe useful's.


----------



## VegasN

Yup.....only real way to get a collection going without buying everything in sight.


----------



## 89Suburban

I just watched a video of yours with a Kato against a Bachmann on your layout???? So you have a Kato??


----------



## JNXT 7707

VegasN said:


> Maybe when I have boxes and bins of locomotive and rolling stock parts, I will be more equipped to deal with losses........


Here's how it goes in real life: You see a "parts" locomotive for cheap at a train show or whatever....then get it home and start looking at it, and then before you know it, you're figuring out how to get THAT one running again!

It never ends


----------



## VegasN

89Suburban said:


> I just watched a video of yours with a Kato against a Bachmann on your layout???? So you have a Kato??


I actually have 5 Kato N scale locomotives; (in order of appearance) 
EMD GP38-2(Milwaukee Road), Alco RS11(Delaware & Hudson), EMD SD70MAC(Conrail), Japanese DD51(I think), and the EMD SD40-2(Union Pacific).

Only the SD70 and the SD40-2 run.

I do plan on getting inside them and seeing what I can do, but every time I turn around, some idiot is tearing my layout apart and starting all over.......

I am using my Bachmann GP40 to test all my track at this stage because it is a mid-level running locomotive. Somewhere in the middle of the chasm between my "starter set" Bachmann's and my Kato's. So, if I can get this one running good, then my Kato's will surely run great. 

After I get the track all set, then I will test it all with my lowest power locomotive, the Bachmann Starter Set 0-6-0- (it has a single wheel pick up). Get that one running good on it, then I will run my Kato SD70 and test all my curves......it's a really long locomotive and doesn't appreciate tight turns.

In a perfect world, that should have everything running good to great on the entire layout.....in a perfect world.......


----------



## NAJ

After going nuts with my "non-running" loco's then deciding to go with one good runner I totally agree with your plan to use "one" to test the track as you build.

If you can get one that will operate on the entire layout then you know the layout/track/switches/wiring are all correct and then you can actually enjoy what you have accomplished and fix the other loco's after the fact.

Hopefully finding the correct rolling stock that plays well with others and does not uncouple/derail will not create any other issues.


----------



## VegasN

Oh, rolling stock, wheels, trucks, and couplers are a whole 'nother chapter......I'll read that chapter later.......


----------



## time warp

This is just a suggestion, but since your heart is obviously in N scale, maybe you should consider selling off the HO and using that cash to upgrade to one or two good quality N diesels. Most will agree that no matter how many engines a person has, there are usually 2, maybe 3, that end up doing most of the work. They are the favorites.
My guess would be you want good reliable road power, you can work the yard with about anything in the meantime.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> This is just a suggestion, but since your heart is obviously in N scale, maybe you should consider selling off the HO and using that cash to upgrade to one or two good quality N diesels. Most will agree that no matter how many engines a person has, there are usually 2, maybe 3, that end up doing most of the work. They are the favorites.
> My guess would be you want good reliable road power, you can work the yard with about anything in the meantime.


Actually, I am not thinking about road power right now. I am only concerned with what is maneuverable enough to work the yard. My main road locomotive hasn't even been on a test run yet (on this track). Right now, I need a knuckle coupler and a rapido coupler locomotive that can work the yard and small trips. Now I have that in the UP GP40 and the UP SD40-2.
At this time, my main concern is getting all the track done. Then I can worry about locomotives and rolling stock. 
I will be parting with some of my HO stuff. I have a lot more than I had planned on getting. N may be my passion, but that does not mean I don't want other scales as well. And I certainly wouldn't give up my HO collection for a couple of N locomotives. No way. I love them both and I don't want to have one scale sacrificing for the other. 
My "heart" is in *trains*. My preference is N. So, that layout is my priority now. And trying to spread money and time over the two (N and HO) layouts was getting to be a bit much that I decided to tackle all the track work one each one, one at a time. Sure has made concentrating and keeping everything organized a whole lot easier, doing it one layout at a time.


----------



## JNXT 7707

If you can run two scales without going broke and nuts (not necessarily in that order), more power to you! I can't even imagine that for myself...although, "one day" I'd like to set up my little Z scale train in some kind of glassed in display case - more of a curio than anything else.


----------



## time warp

I tried two scales (actually 3) many years ago, brought me nothing but frustration. Its not just the size that's different, but the nature of them. But, like Jerry said, more power to you!


----------



## 89Suburban

VegasN!!!! I just heard your video intro song on a movie I was wathching. CHRISTINE! 

In the beginning when the dude in that awesome blue Doge Charger picks him up for the first day of school. After they tear *** out his driveway that song is playing.


----------



## time warp

Love that movie!


----------



## NAJ

If it makes you feel better I already mentioned to the family that I want to tear up the track and re-do the Christmas layout and they responded with...
"It is only July, I am not pulling out trains now!!!"

We do not have any fully running loco's for the Christmas layout and the track was slapped together quickly 2 years ago and has it's issues.
We used my Grandson's loco last year and the track issues have not been corrected because I get about 2 weeks a year to work on it.

So, on the positive side you can work on yours as you please and take your time if you so desire, you can even just stare at it if you like and do nothing if that is what pleases you.

Also, if your mainline (or any oval/circle of track) is up and running, just watching/listening to a train go around in a circle is very relaxing and mesmerizing to me and you may find it does the same for you while you contemplate your next steps and build your town.

Sometime our Anxiety and OCD gets in the way of the true purpose of this hobby...
ENJOY and have FUN!!!


----------



## time warp

I do enjoy listening to the trains running around, it is very relaxing. I like listening to my engines that have just a little whine to them. The BL2's are the best.


----------



## RonthePirate

HI, Mike, TW, everyone. You know, Michael, TW really does have a good idea. Dump the HO. Then you will have all that income, however little or a lot to spend on N. That would be called free money, since it was there all the time, but never used.

Plus, it just isn't an easy job to jockey two different scales around.
Kinda like one person having two cars. Eventually, one starts getting all the attention, and the other either goes into ruin or gets sold.

Oh, forgot: you would also have more space too. That HO setup doesn't take a whole lot, but it is still real estate, and in a layout, real estate is gold.


----------



## VegasN

Time and jnxt: I have already had both scales running. The only reason I am not running the HO right now, is I am concentrating on getting my full N scale main line running. The mainline for the HO is in place. I do need to replace some of the old track I tried reusing (I already was prepared for it to be no good, it was in pretty bad shape), but that can get finished up after the N is fully operational.
I'll have both scales back up and running in no time.......of course by "no time" I actually mean "eventually".
As for the "going broke", that is why I decided to finish all the track work on one at a time. Buying track for both was getting a bit pricey with small progress. So, I put the HO on old until the N is going. I bought half a case of N track, so I should be set on that, except for turnouts.
My plan is this;

1. Get N scale Freight mainline up and running 
2. Get N scale passenger mainline up and running 
3. Get N scale Serenity mainline up and running
4. Get HO scale mainline up and running 

Then I'll go thru all three layouts and add all the pre-landscape details. Then the landscaping. Then........well.......let's see if I make to that point, then I'll go from there.


----------



## VegasN

89Suburban said:


> VegasN!!!! I just heard your video intro song on a movie I was wathching. CHRISTINE!
> 
> In the beginning when the dude in that awesome blue Doge Charger picks him up for the first day of school. After they tear *** out his driveway that song is playing.


Now I've got to find that movie again.......


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> If it makes you feel better I already mentioned to the family that I want to tear up the track and re-do the Christmas layout and they responded with...
> "It is only July, I am not pulling out trains now!!!"
> 
> We do not have any fully running loco's for the Christmas layout and the track was slapped together quickly 2 years ago and has it's issues.
> We used my Grandson's loco last year and the track issues have not been corrected because I get about 2 weeks a year to work on it.
> 
> So, on the positive side you can work on yours as you please and take your time if you so desire, you can even just stare at it if you like and do nothing if that is what pleases you.
> 
> Also, if your mainline (or any oval/circle of track) is up and running, just watching/listening to a train go around in a circle is very relaxing and mesmerizing to me and you may find it does the same for you while you contemplate your next steps and build your town.
> 
> Sometime our Anxiety and OCD gets in the way of the true purpose of this hobby...
> ENJOY and have FUN!!!


Agreed. Yeah, on my past two layouts, I just ran to the hobby store every payday and just scooped up all the random stuff they had. And that increased the expense with small steps of progress. Then I put up the HO and was working both the HO and the N. Was a bit much trying to divide money and very little work time between the two. So, I reigned myself in, and started concentrating on one layouts track at a time. Now, my N scale is small progress, but it is the right progress and I am able to keep my thoughts and work time much more efficient. And money wise, it is proving to be quite effective only getting what I need for the task at hand. Not saying, "Oh, shoot, they don't have a right hand turnout, so I'll get this house, and this ground cover (even though I am not landscaping yet), and this box car......". I end up with a pile of random stuff that I m not ready for.

No more of any of that. This time, I am staying focused on JUST the task at hand, and only buying what is NEEDED to complete that task.


----------



## VegasN

RonthePirate said:


> HI, Mike, TW, everyone. You know, Michael, TW really does have a good idea. Dump the HO. Then you will have all that income, however little or a lot to spend on N. That would be called free money, since it was there all the time, but never used.
> 
> Plus, it just isn't an easy job to jockey two different scales around.
> Kinda like one person having two cars. Eventually, one starts getting all the attention, and the other either goes into ruin or gets sold.
> 
> Oh, forgot: you would also have more space too. That HO setup doesn't take a whole lot, but it is still real estate, and in a layout, real estate is gold.



Everyone just needs to stop trying to talk me into selling off my HO. That is not going to happen. I do not work as hard and much as I do to accumulate things, just to turn around and sell it off. 
I have an ok job. I don't make $40 - $50K a year, but from August to June, I am doing ok enough to afford this hobby. It's just June and July is financially tight because working at a school, I am laid off for the summer. 
As for the demand for more and more money, every hobby is like that. I just would like to get past the initial expenses first before I start getting hit with replacement and repair expenses. Eventually all these issues will get fixed and/or replaced. I am just really hoping to have everything up and running, and be at a breather spot, then I can divert time and resources into refreshing my roster more effectively. 

But the suggestion of selling off my HO is like telling me to sell off one of my kids because more than one kid requires to much dedication. Not going to happen.:cheeky4:


----------



## VegasN

And, that being said......


I don't really have a lot of progress pics for ya, because, seriously, who wants to see pics of soldered track connections? But that is where I am at. Just going along the entire freight line and soldering, trimming turnouts, etc. etc. Not exciting.

However, did have a small event of excitement arise....going along and soldering everything, I am also installing bridge abutments and securing the bridges...


























These are the two bridges between Betzhachapi Loop and Hilltop Farm...


----------



## jlc41

VegasN, sounds like a plan that should get you where you want to be, stick to it. On the other hand selling a kid should get you a boat load of cash for what ever. Just kidding .


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Trestles! Many trestles! Looking really good, dude! Hope to see more updates of that river soon!

-J.


----------



## time warp

Relax, just suggestions.


----------



## luvadj

Coming along nicely VegasN since that first photo....:appl:


----------



## VegasN

Thanks guys. jlc........hmmmm??? You do bring up a good point......:laugh:

But, with my kids, I would have to pay for someone to take them.


----------



## VegasN

luvadj said:


> Coming along nicely VegasN since that first photo....:appl:


Thank you sir. I tried to find the very first picture I took of my first set.....can't find it......


----------



## time warp

I think that picture is in your album


----------



## SBRacing

WOW! Looks great :appl::thumbsup:.


----------



## jlc41

VegasN, sometimes you can't for no matter what but we love them anyway.


----------



## 89Suburban

Nice work man!


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> I think that picture is in your album


Eureka!! So it is......not sure why I can't find it in my computer or photo hosting site.....oh well.....you found me one.....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

luvadj said:


> Coming along nicely VegasN since that first photo....:appl:


Here is a pic of the one that bit me. This is the official start of Betzville, 1 1/2 years ago......in N scale I think that's about 10 years.

It's a Bachmann Thunder Valley starter set...


----------



## VegasN

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Trestles! Many trestles! Looking really good, dude! Hope to see more updates of that river soon!
> 
> -J.


Under the double bridge, my "plan" is for it to be a river/city park.


----------



## VegasN

89Suburban said:


> Nice work man!


Thank you much man!


----------



## time warp

Is the engine that came with the Thunder Valley set still running?


----------



## VegasN

It does. It is actually the black Z.E.R.T. locomotive now. It runs very weak, very picky. Like a "starter" Bachmann.


----------



## VegasN

Here is Episode 13;


----------



## VegasN

My Chooch abutments arrived yesterday so I got them installed and soldered in the bridge. I also dropped some feeders just before the bridge. It all runs good thru here now. 










I am making pretty decent progress (when I am home), because the City Of Betzville hired a couple more City Construction workers...


----------



## 89Suburban

Nice!


----------



## JNXT 7707

Vegas, is it an optical illusion or does your bridge drop down significantly going right to left?


----------



## Magic

Looking good Vegas, nice progress.
This sure is an improvement over the last layout.
Very nice work and the turntable is great.

Magic


----------



## VegasN

JNXT 7707 said:


> Vegas, is it an optical illusion or does your bridge drop down significantly going right to left?


Depends on what direction you are travelling......sometimes it raises up significantly from left to right........


----------



## JNXT 7707

VegasN said:


> Depends on what direction you are travelling......sometimes it raises up significantly from left to right........


Good point! :laugh:


----------



## time warp

Right! That way the water drains off of it better!:hah::lol_hitting:


----------



## 89Suburban

Video is great, the turn table is terrific!


----------



## 89Suburban

VegasN said:


> Here is a pic of the one that bit me. This is the official start of Betzville, 1 1/2 years ago......in N scale I think that's about 10 years.
> 
> It's a Bachmann Thunder Valley starter set...


That was my first set too, but I only got about 4 or 5 months out of that loco. :smilie_daumenneg::eyes:


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> Right! That way the water drains off of it better!:hah::lol_hitting:


Would you believe, when the bridge was just sitting in place, it wasn't noticeable. It became much more prominent once it was secured down. 
Not going to address it unless it becomes an issue, or, I just can't deal with it being like that.......


----------



## VegasN

89Suburban said:


> Video is great, the turn table is terrific!


Thank you again sir!
Wow, I guess I can't complain (but, I will) too much. Mine has been running for a year and a half so far. That locomotive is now my Z.E.R.T. train.
I am loving the turntable! I can't wait to have all the tracks hooked up. And motorized. I have the motor, I just don't have a DPDT switch for it yet.


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Would you believe, when the bridge was just sitting in place, it wasn't noticeable. It became much more prominent once it was secured down.
> Not going to address it unless it becomes an issue, or, I just can't deal with it being like that.......


 It isn't hurting anything, I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> It isn't hurting anything, I wouldn't worry about it!


That was kind of my opinion on it too. If it ain't broke.....
Of course there was this brief  but then quickly turned to hwell:


----------



## RonthePirate

hahaha, I happened to look at the extra help Betzville hired.
Don't they remind you of the little clean-up guys on the Disney movie, Wall-E?

But hey, I like the bridge, Michael! Those abutments do look pretty realistic.


----------



## NAJ

Still watching your thread and progress,







just have not had anything to say...

Hope you are enjoying the building of your town/layout and the frustration level has dropped dramatically.


----------



## Overkast

Hooooooly crap, I really need to keep up on the forum more frequently... I just spent the past 1.5 hours getting up to speed on this thread between watching 3 videos and reading 8 pages of posts!!!

Vegas, you're making tremendous progress dude and I feel for you on the frustration level with the locos not running. Your layout is going to be stellar, it's just going to take a ton of time and a sh*t load of patience. I get frustrated sometimes too, that I only have a small 4'x8' layout and here I am 3 years into the build and I'm still only about halfway done with it (if there ever is such a concept as it being "done").

I don't have any Bachman locos myself so I can't comment on their quality, but I have a Kato and 2 Atlas. Both the Kato and the new Atlas I bought run great, but the NECR Atlas I bought used works just okay. I'm sure over time I'll be able to dedicate more focus to getting it to run great, but I'm not there yet - I'm still in layout-build mode not in operations mode, so I need to be patient with it and keep remembering that. 

You're in the same situation... The frustration comes from wanting to be able to run trains WHILE you build your layout, and I get that... but I have found over the past 3 years that when building the layout it simply makes too much mess, which then requires cleaning the rails every time you want to run a train, and it's just not practical that I want to spend so much time cleaning and cleaning and cleaning.

Every loco is different. Your Kato and the other locos that are still running well might just be better at tolerating dirt and therefore are still cooperating for you, while the other locos might be more fickle with dirt. I believe N scale in general is just especially susceptible to needing clean rails / environment to operate well because all the parts are smaller and have a better chance of being affected by dirt bits. If you don't want to spend time constantly cleaning your rails, I don't blame you - so just keep telling yourself to be patient in the meantime and you'll be able to focus on those locos later in time and get them working again.

Also, at this small scale, imperfections in the rails can also be a cause for a lot of headaches. For example, I have equipped my hoppers with Fox Valley Model metal wheels (which I love BTW), but the flanges on the FVM wheels are much finer than the flanges on the plastic wheels. This was causing the wheels to be VERY particular on my curved turnouts – to the point where my hoppers would derail. Very frustrating... and the cause is due to how Atlas designed their turnouts, because they put a little recessed notch in the stock rail for the point rail to move into, so the point rail will be flush with the stock rail on contact. But this notch is problematic being on the stock rail of the outer curve of the turnout because gravity is also pushing the train wheels against that stock rail as it goes around the curve. The end result is those FVM wheels hit that notch with a "bump" which then forces them up and off the rail. So my solution was that I had to take a file and smooth down that harsh bump on the notches so the wheels will glide past it. It took some time and frustration to figure out this solution, but it works now and I'm glad to have solved it.

My point in all this is that there could be a variety of reasons contributing to your Bachman / other locos being fickle. Could be dirt, it could be the factory grease inside the chassis is too thick and needs to be cleaned out and replaced with a more thin lube oil, it could something in how your turnouts are designed, and it could be a difference in the wheel flanges between your Kato and other locos (I also notice my Atlas loco flanges run deeper than my Kato flanges). You can eventually solve all these problems, but maybe now is just not the time. You have a LOT of layout to build still, so don't worry about the locos for now. If the Kato works great then just use that for most of your testing to ensure electrical connectivity and fluid operations in the track. You'll be able to get the others going in time.

Also, from your Episode 11 video, I completely agree with your assessment of the pink foam board could be rather expensive depending on how much you need, so that's good advice. Especially with a layout your size! Although I must ask what size boards are you buying, because $23 per board sounds really expensive... but maybe you're buying boards twice the size I was. I bought the 1" 2'x8' boards and they cost me $11 per...

The biggest advantage to the pink foam boards is ease of carving. Perhaps too late for you now, but a way you could have cut down on the expense of foam was maybe to build up some of your elevations first with wood, and then place some foam around the edges of the wood for carving the slopes leading up to those elevations.

Layout is looking great dude... I'm super jealous of all the space you have to make such a large operation! 

*EDIT* One thing I forgot to mention... that bridge that you have where it slopes upward from one side to the other? I recommend being VERY diligent about that slope. I know you have a "if it aint broke don't fix it" perspective on it now, but this being small N scale it does not take much for a problem to manifest itself. You should try running a loco with some cars at high speed over that bridge to see if they make it w/out decoupling or derailing, etc. Basically just do lots of thorough testing now while the build is still fresh, because you're going to be PISSED to discover a problem later when that area is all finely smoothed out / and finished with scenery...


----------



## jlc41

OVERKAST, you are 100% correct on getting your track work right. I have one steamer a 2-8-2 that will not navigate an incline without getting lead wheel of the 8 off the rails. I have spent days trying to solving this problem only to realize it's the canter of the rails on the mid point of the curve going up the incline that's causing the problem. I find that running ccw is a problem, when I run cw going down the incline no problem and it is the only loco that has the problem. So my choice is rip up the incline and scenery and level the canter or just run the loco cw. So until I finish the expansion I will run that loco cw. This has been a learning expirence with more to come. Ha you gota love it.
Vegas I feel your frustration, but am enjoying your build. As Overkast say's am envious of the room you have to work with.


----------



## VegasN

Thanks guys!!
Yeah, I (inside) know these things. I just still need a vent for my ocd and impatience.
Haha Overkast. Glad you are caught up. Thank you for the very kind words about my insanity....err....layout. Yes, the patience level has certainly gone to a whole new level. Uncharted territory level of patience. I feel like a patience frontiersman!
As for Bachmann. I think I have figured out; their HO locomotives seem to be (mechanically) a bit more sound. Could be the size difference of parts. Tiny plastic pieces are more likely to have issues, over larger, more solid pieces. Until I try a Bachmann Spectrum, I won't swear off Bachmann in N scale yet. And, no, I am certainly NOT at a place yet to be working on any locomotives or cars. Just emergency repairs only at this time. I soooooo wish I was, but, I am not. Oh, the visions I have in my head of a landscaped layout with cars being converted to all the same couplers, locomotives picking up any car anywhere.......man......
The car issues over turnouts and such, as far as priority goes, has been sandwiched between getting mainline set, and securing track. I want to test, adjust, modify and/or change EVERYTHING track related BEFORE I secure the track. Ideally.
I think, when I do get to that point, I will probably go with Microtrain trucks and couplers and Fox Valley wheels and body mounted couplers on all cars.
I am quite sure that dirt is an issue. I live in a dust factory city and my layout is in the garage. So, yes, I am cleaning pretty regularly, even at this early stage. But, it's a labor of love.......right??.......
The XPS foam I get is the same as a full sheet of plywood. 4' x 8' and is $22.96 each, and I have already used 10. I thought about the hollow mountains, but, I wanted a lot more carving options because I am not sure HOW that area is going to look as of yet. Not sure where ravines, rivers, lakes, grades, etc. will be. Figure that out as the inspiration hits me in each area I put track in. Or what I call "fluid track plan".
The slanted bridge (soon to be a tourist site), I have run the Kato SD40-2 and my Bachmann GP40 back and forth several times. And the GP40 pulled the supply train over and backed up over it to fit in the Hilltop Farm siding (where it still sits a week later).
Oh trust me, NO landscaping will be done unless I KNOW that section is good to go. Some of the ground cover I will be using will be almost impossible to replace. Brown mountain dirt from New Mexico, Red rocks and red dirt from Sedona AZ. Of course, the sand from Nevada is replaceable, still, no room for error on the ground cover.
I really do appreciate all your comments, encouragement, inspiration, admonishments, advice, suggestions, and tips. True, ultimately, I am building this just for me. But, you guys seem to validate my efforts. I count on you to keep me reminded that it's worth it, assure me I'm doing ok. Catch it if I'm not. 
Although, I will make a small confession here. I do see now why most model railroaders do not take on a layout of this size, by themselves.


----------



## VegasN

jlc41 said:


> OVERKAST, you are 100% correct on getting your track work right. I have one steamer a 2-8-2 that will not navigate an incline without getting lead wheel of the 8 off the rails. I have spent days trying to solving this problem only to realize it's the canter of the rails on the mid point of the curve going up the incline that's causing the problem. I find that running ccw is a problem, when I run cw going down the incline no problem and it is the only loco that has the problem. So my choice is rip up the incline and scenery and level the canter or just run the loco cw. So until I finish the expansion I will run that loco cw. This has been a learning expirence with more to come. Ha you gota love it.
> Vegas I feel your frustration, but am enjoying your build. As Overkast say's am envious of the room you have to work with.


Thanks man! 
*in best rapper voice*"Mo room, mo problems"


----------



## VegasN

Haven't had a lot of time recently, but have had a few chances to get some things done...


----------



## jlc41

Coming along nicely. I like what your doing.


----------



## VegasN

Thank you!


----------



## 89Suburban

Nice work buddy!


----------



## VegasN

Thanks........sadly, it has to come down......again......


----------



## time warp

Watcha talkin' 'bout Willis!?


----------



## Overkast

VegasN said:


> Thanks........sadly, it has to come down......again......


Huh??? What's going on man?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RonthePirate

Michael, you're not saying that you have to tear the entire layout apart again, are you?

PLEASE let that not be it.


----------



## jlc41

WHAT???? You got to stay out of the vino my friend. I will light a candle for you.


----------



## NAJ




----------



## VegasN

I have to move.....


----------



## bluenavigator

Oh, you have to move to new location and being "forced" to take the train table down for moving, correct? 

In that case, I feel your pain for taking the table down...


----------



## jlc41

I don't know what to say except "I light a candle for you". Wow I can't imagine the frustration level.


----------



## time warp

Details?


----------



## 89Suburban

VegasN said:


> I have to move.....


!!!!!! hwell:


----------



## VegasN

bluenavigator said:


> Oh, you have to move to new location and being "forced" to take the train table down for moving, correct?
> 
> In that case, I feel your pain for taking the table down...


Yes, life has thrown another curve ball my way. It will be awhile, so, for now, I'll keep moving along this mainline, getting it all set. I want this track secured before I attempt to move it.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> Details?


Not a lot of details really, Christie and I are getting a divorce.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Sorry to hear that. I wish you all the best as you work through this.

Mark


----------



## Overkast

Michael, I'm so sorry to hear about this. I wish you all the best in the difficult times ahead 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NAJ

I went through a divorce in 1986 and although there were some difficult times for me until my kids grew up I am still here to talk about it and all worked out well in the end.

Hang in there, if you ever need an ear to bend or a sounding board...


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Not a lot of details really, Christie and I are getting a divorce.


 Man alive! Too bad. Is there a possibility of salvage? I've been trudging through for 33 years, can't quit now.


----------



## RonthePirate

Michael.......totally astonished to see this. You need someone to talk to, call me.
Hey, I'm a pro. Georgeann is number four. (and the last)
You got my number, bud.


----------



## deedub35

Sorry to hear this Vegas. I hope it wasn't because of your passion for trains.


----------



## NAJ

Hello,
Not trying to be nosy or pry...
Just checking in to see if you are OK, well...OK considering the circumstances.


----------



## VegasN

That is very cool of you NAJ, thank you. It seems we are going to try and work it out. I just basically told her, if this is what you want, I will let you have it, but you better make [email protected]#n sure it's what you really want. Because if I go as far as finding another place, signing a lease, and moving.....especially a 10' x 20' layout....then it's a done deal.

But, there has been NO progress on the layout what-so-ever in a month. With this going on, back to work now, and Monroe Models screwing up, and my track being filthy with glue, silicone, and dirt on it......just haven't had any wind in my sails. Did get my refueling platform put in and the lights hooked up.....oh, and started working on the dirt road in the rail yard......but that was a couple of weeks ago....








The finished fueling platforms.....ready for details.









The refueling station lights.









And with a locomotive....no fuel yet though.....unless he needs water.


----------



## NAJ

From my lips to Gods ears, hopefully everything works out for the best with you and the Mrs.
When all is said and done the layout will still be there.


----------



## VegasN

Thanks, and true. It's sitting, patiently. Just can't let it sit for too long, will make clean up efforts that much harder. Going to try and get out there this weekend. Plus, being over 100, it's hard to stay out there for too long. But, the weather is changing...under 100 now. Been hovering at about 94 - 96. So, with a little luck, I can get the mainline back open this weekend. Then, when Monroe Models decides to send me what I paid for, I can get the mainline finished up.....


----------



## Magic

Wow Vegas, sorry to hear of your situation. 
I've been out of town and just now found this development.

Sure hope you and Christie can work things out. 

My best wishes to the both of you.
It can be a tough time for all concerned. 

Magic


----------



## jlc41

Darn it Vegas, I hate to hear this. I can only suggest that you stay positive. I know easy for me to say but hard for you. Wish you the best going forward.


----------



## time warp

ONWARD! Through the fog! :thumbsup:


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Haven't had a lot of time recently, but have had a few chances to get some things done...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exOIFYZ8CY0


wow you've done quite a bit since i last checked in! looking good :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

Thanks guys! Not sure what is happening on the personal front...play that by ear I guess. Not much you can do when people's words and actions don't match. But as for the layout.....been off it long enough. Trains have been immobile long enough. She has been sitting neglected long enough!


----------



## Steamfan77

Best wishes Vegas, keep your chin up. I hope things work out. BTW, You do some nice work :thumbsup:

Andy


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Those platforms are awesome! Also love that fuel cylinder! Hope to see lots more!

-J.


----------



## VegasN

Peek a boo


----------



## deedub35

Welcome back bro!


----------



## Magic

Vegas great to see you.
Hope things are working out for you.
Keep in touch.

Magic


----------



## RonthePirate

MIke! OMG Now this is great news.
You let us in on the details.


----------



## 89Suburban

VegasN said:


> Peek a boo


Hey! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

Hi guys! Yeah, it was rough going for awhile. We did end up getting a divorce. Now a single father of three young adults. So train money and time (and motivation) have been non existent. 
But I'm good now. Doing mucho better. Ready to get back on things......


----------



## 89Suburban

VegasN said:


> Hi guys! Yeah, it was rough going for awhile. We did end up getting a divorce. Now a single father of three young adults. So train money and time (and motivation) have been non existent.
> But I'm good now. Doing mucho better. Ready to get back on things......


Good luck to you buddy, just keep rolling with the punches.


----------



## Magic

Good to hear things are improving.
Life can sometimes be a pain and about the only thing we can do is to keep on keeping on.
Good luck and stay in touch.

Magic


----------



## VegasN

Thanks guys. Appreciate it. 

Well my latest update is the town of Betzville will be relocating to Kingman AZ.

I've met someone in that area, I've been in Vegas for 32 years, all my kids are young adults.......I'm ready for my next chapter. So, I am giving the house back to the ex and hitting the road.
I'll keep you guys posted on the big move.........
**oh this layout is going to be a lot of work to move **


----------



## Gramps

Best of luck to you in this next phase of your life.


----------



## VegasN

Got the truck, so Ill be busy for a few days. I'll let you know (maybe see) the progress of the move.


----------



## Magic

Best of luck on the new situation Vegas.
Be interesting to see how you move that layout.

Magic


----------



## VegasN

Yeah, I got a 16' truck, filled it to the brim and just could not get my layout. So its still in Vegas, I am now in Kingman. I did bring all my train stuff, and the small layout. As soon as I get everything situated a bit, I'll set that little one up till I can get my big boy out here.


----------



## luvadj

Hey Vegas....best of luck to you and give my regards to Andy Devine and the Beale Hotel


----------



## VegasN

luvadj said:


> Hey Vegas....best of luck to you and give my regards to Andy Devine and the Beale Hotel


I went up to Andy Devine the other day. Ill get out for site seeing more when I get settled in and get working.


----------



## jlc41

Hey Vegas, best wishes and I hope everything works out for.


----------



## VegasN

Ok......well, I got two sections of Betzville in the new train room.....no way it will all fit in here. So, I'll get it all here and probably have to redesign it. But here is the progress...

Apparently Extraimago.com is not up anymore.....


----------



## VegasN

Here is the two sections outside on my patio. I didn't have any help getting them up in the house so they sat outside for days......finally got them inside myself....


**click on the pic to see it full size**


----------



## VegasN

Here it is in the train room. Much smaller space. I have the section that has the roundhouse and turntable here also, but its not up yet.


I do have that small old layout I got a couple years ago. That's in the Serenity thread.


----------



## Magic

Making progress on two fronts.

Magic


----------



## RonthePirate

Hey stranger. Gettin' even stranger? hehehe

Just want to let you know that you got a buddy on the bottom of that hill.
And if you think it'll work, I got my Jeep Cherokee.
Obviously it won't fit outside, but with the right amount of orange tiedowns,
(about 57 should do it) we can strap that critter to the roof rack on the Jeep.

My doctor's office is in Golden Valley, so it's not like i don't make that trek sometimes.
C'mon down, I'll build you a trestle for your layout.


----------



## VegasN

Thanks Magic. Ive missed my trains. Life derailed me and my motivation for a little while, but I'm back into it now. Just been working on the little N scale (Serenity), and trying to get a small HO layout started.

Hey Ron! Yeah, I need to get the rest of it here....I don't fully trust its completely safe where it is.


----------



## 89Suburban

Good to see you back in here again bro.


----------



## VegasN

89Suburban said:


> Good to see you back in here again bro.


Good to be back my friend! I cant wait to get the rest of my big layout here, so I can redesign it and get back on it.....


----------



## VegasN

luvadj said:


> Hey Vegas....best of luck to you and give my regards to Andy Devine and the Beale Hotel


The Hotel Beale sends its regards back...


----------



## VegasN

I decided to go check out the Railroad Museum in the old Kingman station. I ended up joining the model railroad club that operates it. Seems they are short an N scale guy...


I'll be working on this layout (the clubs layout):












The downside? The guy who started this isn't able to do it anymore, and no one else knows anything about the layout.....
There is an HO layout, an O layout, and this N scale one. Its the N guy that cant make it anymore.


----------



## Magic

Looks like you've got some work cut out for ya'
Good luck with it.

Does the turntable work?

Magic


----------



## bluenavigator

They are lucky to have you! Cheers!


----------



## VegasN

Magic said:


> Looks like you've got some work cut out for ya'
> Good luck with it.
> 
> Does the turntable work?
> 
> Magic


I'm not sure yet. No one knows what the wiring is like, what is hooked up, what works (or doesn't).....so....I'm, going in blind. First thing I'm going to do is take a couple of my locomotives over and test every inch of the track......find out a wiring diagram, find out what is hooked up and what isn't.


----------



## VegasN

bluenavigator said:


> They are lucky to have you! Cheers!


lol.....let's hope so. I'm looking forward to it. I've always wanted to work on a public display layout......hope I'm up to the task. I have considerably less experience than most of these guys.....


----------



## Gramps

How big is that layout?


----------



## 89Suburban

VegasN said:


> I'm not sure yet. No one knows what the wiring is like, what is hooked up, what works (or doesn't).....so....I'm, going in blind. First thing I'm going to do is take a couple of my locomotives over and test every inch of the track......find out a wiring diagram, find out what is hooked up and what isn't.


Good luck on your new invention pal.


----------



## VegasN

Gramps said:


> How big is that layout?


It looks to be about 4' wide by got to be close to 20' long. I'm starting a new thread for it, its called Whistlestop Club N


----------



## VegasN

89Suburban said:


> Good luck on your new invention pal.


Thanks bro! I'm actually looking forward to it.


----------



## VegasN

Ok, I am no longer with the railroad club (the Pres is an.....well....you know....), so I decided to get back on what portions of Betzville I do Have here....so....
BETZVILLE IS BACK!!

First thing I did was relocate it to my living room (I'm single now) because it was not all going to fit in the train room. So I have Betzville in my living room, the small N scale layout in my bedroom, and the train room will be the future home of a 360degree HO layout....

So, after setting up the modules, reattaching the separated track, I have the engine facility, railyard, and industrial center back up and running.

I also had a little issue with the refueling station (brown building in the foreground) lights. Two of the three lights got heavily damaged in the move and are no longer functioning. So I replaced the two burnt out ones with the only one I had left, and added the two lights to the engine house (blue building in background)...


Started some of the ground cover...



Started back on the mountains...


I was not happy with my maintenance of way department, so completely redid that and added the ground cover..
This was it before.....a dead end siding..


This is it now...


I think that's it for now.....man it feels good to be back on it. but, it does suck because, before the move I had the whole mainline up and running....


----------



## Chaostrain

Well, it's looking good!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I love the coloring and shaping of the rocks, looking great, keep up the fantastic work


----------



## Magic

Vegas, good to see you back at work. :appl: :appl:
Too bad about the club thing, sometimes these things just don't work out. 

Once your trains take over the kitchen you can always get a small camping trailer to supplement the house. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:

Magic


----------



## 89Suburban

back in action!


----------



## luvadj

Sorry the club thing didn't work out Vegas; Kingman isn't all that bad....but glad to hear your layout is back in action and the progress is looking great


----------



## VegasN

Magic said:


> Vegas, good to see you back at work. :appl: :appl:
> Too bad about the club thing, sometimes these things just don't work out.
> 
> Once your trains take over the kitchen you can always get a small camping trailer to supplement the house. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Magic


LMAO.....believe it or not, I actually (briefly) considered getting an RV, living in that and having the whole house as a train room....but opted against that idea. My cat didn't think it was a great thought.....


----------



## VegasN

As much as I have fallen behind on everyone's layout threads, I have fallen behind on my own as well.....

Started adding some details to the Jo Jo's Junk & Scrap Yard...


----------



## VegasN

Finished up the mountain between the rail yard and the industrial center...

The track on the left is outbound from the rail yard, and the track on the right is the mainline...


----------



## VegasN

Here are some views of the recent landscaping work, seen from Romance Chemicals Inc.


----------



## VegasN

Started adding details to the MOW Dept. and RIP track...


----------



## Stumpy

Looking good Vegas!


----------



## VegasN

Thank you sir!


----------



## Magic

Looks like you're moving right along.
The little mountain looks good.

Magic


----------



## sid

what is the pvc pipe an fence caps going to be. looks like some kinda tanks of some sort.


----------



## jlc41

Looking good, details make the scene come to life. Good job.


----------



## Gramps

It's really shaping up, good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## VegasN

sid said:


> what is the pvc pipe an fence caps going to be. looks like some kinda tanks of some sort.


That's exactly what they will be. They will be large chemical tanks for Romance Chemicals.


----------



## VegasN

Thanks guys!

I haven't put much work in lately, so I was just playing around and took a few pics of a couple locomotives....


----------



## VegasN

Delivered a few cars to Gould Textiles...


----------



## Stumpy

VegasN said:


> That's exactly what they will be. They will be large chemical tanks for Romance Chemicals.


I assume the bar code scanner will be arriving on a flat car?


----------



## Gramps

Nice work!


----------



## VegasN

Stumpy said:


> I assume the bar code scanner will be arriving on a flat car?


lol.....that will have to arrive by HO.....


----------



## VegasN

Gramps said:


> Nice work!


Thank you sir. I know since the divorce, things on Betzville has slowed way down. Hopefully, I can get my financial issues caught up soon, and start getting some things I need to move on.....


----------



## VegasN

Started on the main tanks at Romance Chemicals. I still need some more work on it and some details.....


----------



## VegasN

ok.....I have a tech question....

I was watching a video of a guy taking apart and replacing the motor on a Bachmann locomotive. It seemed pretty simple(ish), so I decided I was going to take a look at a couple of mine that don't run...

I have a Kato Japanese DD51 switcher....when I take it apart and jump power to it, it runs.....good.....I put it back together, test it again......runs. I put it back on the track and it runs for a second, dies. You wiggle it around a little, give it a little shove and it runs for a second and dies......why?
I have a Kato GP38-2 that does the same thing.....I also have a Bachmann Spectrum GP 40-2, it runs, but is EXTREMELY loud....and runs weak...…
Any ideas?


----------



## DonR

Usually, irratic loco running is due to loss of good
electrical conductivity. Go back over your DD51.
Make sure the wheels are clean, check the wipers and
back of wheels for cleanliness, check the wires from
both trucks to the motor (or decoder). If all that
is good then there may be a failing motor.

If it runs satisfactorily with the shell off and goes
irratic when shell is on the shell may be affecting
the wiring somehow.

As to the the Bachmann GP40...Mine have been noisy,
usually the shell vibrating against the frame. A little
shimming can quiet it down. If it's
slow, check the lube. Truck lube may gel and work
against smooth operation.

Don


----------



## VegasN

DonR said:


> Usually, irratic loco running is due to loss of good
> electrical conductivity. Go back over your DD51.
> Make sure the wheels are clean, check the wipers and
> back of wheels for cleanliness, check the wires from
> both trucks to the motor (or decoder). If all that
> is good then there may be a failing motor.
> 
> If it runs satisfactorily with the shell off and goes
> irratic when shell is on the shell may be affecting
> the wiring somehow.
> 
> As to the the Bachmann GP40...Mine have been noisy,
> usually the shell vibrating against the frame. A little
> shimming can quiet it down. If it's
> slow, check the lube. Truck lube may gel and work
> against smooth operation.
> 
> Don


Yeah, on the DD51, I can check all that, its just so dang small...lol.

As for the Spectrum GP.....its the worm gears that turn, but don't make great connection with the gears on the wheels, I think the gears are worn down.....not much I can do about that but replace them I guess....and its the motor that is making the very loud, and I mean LOUD whirring noise when it runs. I bought it in that last box of N scale stuff I bought here in Kingman.

I try and look at these locomotives, but it seems they are all assembled differently, with different motors, worm gears, set up....everything. Makes it kind of hard to swap any parts if they are all so different......


----------

